# why do people talk shit



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

i like em but alot of people seem to not just wonderin


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm on a boat! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Lets see how much shit people talk 10 years from now when the G-Body well runs dry they might be a dime-a-dozen now but nothing last forever.


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 17 2010, 07:15 AM~17512833
> *Lets see how much shit people talk 10 years from now when the G-Body well runs dry they might be a dime-a-dozen now but nothing last forever.
> *


here in chi most of theme are rusted out and look like shit


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

IMO... It comes down to snobby lowriding. If it aint a specific series of vehicles it aint a lowrider or It aint worth having.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@May 16 2010, 11:25 PM~17511885
> *:dunno:
> *


cause its fun to watch them get worked up over nothing :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2010, 12:55 PM~17516571
> *IMO... It comes down to snobby lowriding. If it aint a specific series of vehicles  it aint a lowrider or It aint worth having.
> *


from what i see on this site is if you own a impala you can talk down on anyone


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

personally not my style, and for now they are cheap.. 

i dont hate em, i jsut think with what they cost they should be CLEAN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

there to small to me :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

its just like everyone talking shit on 4 doors if you dont like it dont fuckin look at it its not your money thats paying for it so STFU thank you that is all


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 17 2010, 02:58 PM~17516613
> *from what i see on this site is if you own a impala you can talk down on anyone
> *


thats probly hte smartest ting u ever said


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 17 2010, 05:09 PM~17517339
> *there to small to me :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Being small is one of the things I like about G-Bodys, a hell of a lot easyer to dip in & out of traffic in my my 78 Cutty than my 73 Caprice.
As far as being cheap, most regular G-Bodys can be bought for a good price but thoes rare ones like the Grand Natinoals, 442 Cuttys, SS Montes/Aero coups are rare & far from cheap...Dont let it have T-Tops :0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Anyone who would talk shit & think ALL G-Bodys are cheap/shitty are crazy 








*


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 17 2010, 03:19 PM~17517460
> *its just like everyone talking shit on 4 doors  if you dont like it dont fuckin look at it its not your money thats paying for it so STFU  thank you that is all
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: just about to say something about four doors but nevermind :|


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 17 2010, 08:15 AM~17512833
> *Lets see how much shit people talk 10 years from now when the G-Body well runs dry they might be a dime-a-dozen now but nothing last forever.
> *


i remember when you could buy a running driving 64 with no rust for 2 grand.




there was a time when no one wanted 58 impalas too, times change.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2010, 12:15 PM~17527207
> *i remember when you could buy a running driving 64 with no rust for 2 grand.
> there was a time when no one wanted 58 impalas too, times change.
> *



Amen. A Regal will always be in my top 5 favorite cars


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

MY CLUB IS ALL ABOUT G-BODIES, LET SOMEONE TALK SHIT, THEY WONT TO MY FACE. HERES MINE AND I LOVE IT!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 17 2010, 06:15 AM~17512833
> * they might be a dime-a-dozen now but nothing last forever.
> *


decent ones up here avearge $5000-$8000 all day


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 18 2010, 09:36 AM~17525729
> *Anyone who would talk shit & think ALL G-Bodys are cheap/shitty are crazy
> 
> 
> ...


people can kiss ass if they dont like g-bodys and those cars in the video are the badest of the bad. and streetside classic cars is down the street from my house they have the baddest cars out there if you got the money check out there website all cars are stock and they are all nicer then these people on here talking shit


----------



## Boats-n-Hos (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 18 2010, 10:26 AM~17527342
> *MY CLUB IS ALL ABOUT G-BODIES, LET SOMEONE TALK SHIT, THEY WONT TO MY FACE. HERES MINE AND I LOVE IT!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boats-n-Hos_@May 18 2010, 11:29 AM~17528003
> *:uh:
> *


YA OK, WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU ANYWAY!
18TH AND D STREET IN BIG BAD NATIONAL CITY, ANYTIME!


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 18 2010, 12:27 PM~17527357
> *decent ones up here avearge $5000-$8000 all day
> *


x2 and thats stock


----------



## ritchee boy (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 17 2010, 05:15 AM~17512833
> *Lets see how much shit people talk 10 years from now when the G-Body well runs dry they might be a dime-a-dozen now but nothing last forever.
> *


i remember i could of bought a 66 impla for ah 1000....11 years ago , running and driving.....in san diego....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 17 2010, 04:06 PM~17516714
> *personally not my style, and for now they are cheap..
> 
> i dont hate em, i jsut think with what they cost they should be CLEAN
> *


:scrutinize: I got more money and time into my cutlass that some people on here with their classics


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 17 2010, 10:55 AM~17516571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RIGHT, you get a g-body beat up for 1 or 2 grand and if you cant make it look super clean then give it up :uh: .....rotted out impala rags goin for 20k :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2010, 11:15 AM~17529169
> *:scrutinize: I got more money and time into my cutlass that some people on here with their classics
> *


Thats your personal choice.....as long as you never sell it youre good :thumbsup:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@May 18 2010, 03:29 PM~17529332
> *not exactly, the thing is people dump a bunch of money in them and then can never get any of it back when sold, not true for an impala or other classic
> DAMN RIGHT, you get a g-body beat up for 1 or 2 grand and if you cant make it look super clean then give it up :uh: .....rotted out impala rags goin for 20k  :biggrin:
> *


yea but u never get back wat u put in it no matter wat kind of car it is some people think we fuk up our cars with hydros and lowerin it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 18 2010, 01:18 PM~17527252
> *Amen.  A Regal will always be in my top 5 favorite cars
> *


i like regals.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Because people who own them often try to group them in with something they are not, such as a classic car, which they may have all the same work into them,but its not a classic.

They wouldnt get picked on any different than a deville, town car,box caprice or pickup truck, other than the fact that lots of owners seem to not realize they are a readily avalible, easy to build sleek looking midsize 80s car that was mass produced without changes for over a decade in many cases, and thats the main reason they are so common (not to be confused with popular);They not a rare to find, hard to build 58 Impala Coupe.

But they are the next popular hotrodder choice, so they will be getting up in the price thanks to those **** who ruin it for the rest of us. :angry:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 18 2010, 12:35 PM~17528066
> *YA OK, WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU ANYWAY!
> 18TH AND D STREET IN BIG BAD NATIONAL CITY, ANYTIME!
> *


this is why g bodies suck, because the owners are defensive pricks when someone points out the fact that lots of people build them thinking its cuz they are cool,but like i said earlier, they are just common, not popular. And no, there's nothing wrong with a g-body, I love the way they look,but too many people building them because of some false popularity status they think the cars have.

I'm gonna post of video of me lightin mine on fire...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 18 2010, 03:24 PM~17530617
> *this is why g bodies suck, because the owners are defensive pricks when someone points out the fact that lots of people build them thinking its cuz they are cool,but like i said earlier, they are just common, not popular. And no, there's nothing wrong with a g-body, I love the way they look,but too many people building them because of some false popularity status they think the cars have.
> 
> I'm gonna post of video of me lightin mine on fire...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 18 2010, 03:20 PM~17530565
> *Because people who own them often try to group them in with something they are not, such as a classic car, which they may have all the same work into them,but its not a classic.
> 
> They wouldnt get picked on any different than a deville, town car,box caprice or pickup truck, other than the fact that lots of owners seem to not realize they are a readily avalible, easy to build sleek looking midsize 80s car that was mass produced without changes for over a decade in many cases, and thats the main reason they are so common (not to be confused with popular);They not a rare to find, hard to build 58 Impala Coupe.
> ...


 Not a classic car, My monte is 31 years old and in the state of WA I can go by classic collector plates for it, right now.

Far as readily avaible without changes,
78,79,and 80 monte carlos changed there front end evey year. the corner lamps on the monte in 78 were differnt from 79 and were only made those 2 years so if you need one good luck, and then in 80 they did not even have the corner lamp.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 18 2010, 03:24 PM~17530617
> *this is why g bodies suck, because the owners are defensive pricks when someone points out the fact that lots of people build them thinking its cuz they are cool,but like i said earlier, they are just common, not popular. And no, there's nothing wrong with a g-body, I love the way they look,but too many people building them because of some false popularity status they think the cars have.
> 
> I'm gonna post of video of me lightin mine on fire...
> *


The same attiude was thought about the impalas before the 90s


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> not exactly, the thing is people dump a bunch of money in them and then can never get any of it back when sold, not true for an impala or other classic
> 
> I agree with your point, But not the logic, I mean I dont build my car for the return invesment of money, I build it for me, so I can bust 3 wheels on corners or lay in the grass or cut on some oldies and just cruz.............


----------



## low87ls (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 18 2010, 03:30 PM~17530688
> *:roflmao:
> *


first off i would like to say fuck fundi you fat bitch! and second i hate g bodies that why i own 2 of them an 87ls and an 86 regal i wish i could find a descent 2door caprice for what i got in my monte. but luckily all the **** at the local racetrack have destroyed enough of them to drive the price through the roof well the roof for a g body any ways kelly blue book says my ls is worth 5600 so fuck it i'll roll it i bought it for 300 from the original owner sold it to buy my house and bought it back 3 years later for what i sold it for.so fuck haters :biggrin: and fundi club hopper :uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 18 2010, 03:24 PM~17530617
> *this is why g bodies suck, because the owners are defensive pricks when someone points out the fact that lots of people build them thinking its cuz they are cool,but like i said earlier, they are just common, not popular. And no, there's nothing wrong with a g-body, I love the way they look,but too many people building them because of some false popularity status they think the cars have.
> 
> I'm gonna post of video of me lightin mine on fire...
> *


I DIDNT SAY SHIT TO THIS GUY, THEN HE WANTS TO MAKE FACES AT ME, FUCK THAT SHIT! IM NOT ANY OF THOSE THINGS YOU SAY HOMIE, BUT WHEN SOMEONE COMES AT ME LIKE THAT IM GONNA TALK SHIT.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 17 2010, 02:19 PM~17517460
> *its just like everyone talking shit on 4 doors  if you dont like it dont fuckin look at it its not your money thats paying for it so STFU  thank you that is all
> *


you musthave a 4- door..


----------



## $een (Feb 27, 2007)

i personally don't like em but thats my opinion.if you like em then and its your preference then who gives a fuck what the people say.whatever works for you


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@May 18 2010, 05:36 PM~17532044
> *first off i would like to say fuck fundi you fat bitch! and second i hate g bodies that why i own 2 of them an 87ls and an 86 regal i wish i could find a descent 2door caprice for what i got in my monte. but luckily all the **** at the local racetrack have destroyed enough of them to drive the price through the roof well the roof for a g body any ways kelly blue book says my ls is worth 5600 so fuck it i'll roll it i bought it for 300 from the original owner sold it to buy my house and bought it back 3 years later for what i sold it for.so fuck haters  :biggrin: and fundi club hopper :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@May 18 2010, 05:36 PM~17532044
> *first off i would like to say fuck fundi you fat bitch! and second i hate g bodies that why i own 2 of them an 87ls and an 86 regal i wish i could find a descent 2door caprice for what i got in my monte. but luckily all the **** at the local racetrack have destroyed enough of them to drive the price through the roof well the roof for a g body any ways kelly blue book says my ls is worth 5600 so fuck it i'll roll it i bought it for 300 from the original owner sold it to buy my house and bought it back 3 years later for what i sold it for.so fuck haters  :biggrin: and fundi club hopper :uh:
> *


Man go fuck yourself ******! I like all cars! I was just luaghing at what he wrote!


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

i like when people call them "entry level"if youve ever built one you'd know finding good condition parts is not for someone new to the game.it can be hard even here on the west coast.its human nature to have to have something to hate. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@May 18 2010, 07:33 PM~17533371
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I've seen you g body Ben. Its garbage! Three china rims. And bad paint! You need to clunk that POS! Your a embarrassment to military lowriders dude! :uh:


----------



## triggs2580 (May 9, 2010)

LORIDER THAT MUST OF BEEN A LONG ASS TIME AGO 2 GS HA HA YEA RTE . N FOR G BODYS THERE TIGHT TO PAINT N PUT RIMS AND JUST CREEP FOR THE STREETS BUT FOR A SHOW CAR CHALLE :nono:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 18 2010, 03:20 PM~17530565
> *Because people who own them often try to group them in with something they are not, such as a classic car, which they may have all the same work into them,but its not a classic.
> 
> They wouldnt get picked on any different than a deville, town car,box caprice or pickup truck, other than the fact that lots of owners seem to not realize they are a readily avalible, easy to build sleek looking midsize 80s car that was mass produced without changes for over a decade in many cases, and thats the main reason they are so common (not to be confused with popular);They not a rare to find, hard to build 58 Impala Coupe.
> ...


explain cause the only **** destroying them are lowriders


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Love them or Hate them G-Bodys have made there mark In Lowriding History cuz the few that have been crowned "LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR" has done it more than once. All together G-Bodys have had crown 8 years

*2002-2006= rollin malo & orgullo mexicano
<img src=\'http://images.lowridermagazine.com/events/0301lrm_vegas21_zoom.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/hop4fun/Picture376.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
1997-1998-1999= strictly business
<img src=\'http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/twotonz/Portfolio/CUBshow01.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@May 18 2010, 08:36 PM~17532044
> *first off i would like to say fuck fundi you fat bitch! and second i hate g bodies that why i own 2 of them an 87ls and an 86 regal i wish i could find a descent 2door caprice for what i got in my monte. but luckily all the **** at the local racetrack have destroyed enough of them to drive the price through the roof well the roof for a g body any ways kelly blue book says my ls is worth 5600 so fuck it i'll roll it i bought it for 300 from the original owner sold it to buy my house and bought it back 3 years later for what i sold it for.so fuck haters  :biggrin: and fundi club hopper :uh:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17534298
> *I've seen you g body Ben. Its garbage! Three china rims. And bad paint! You need to clunk that POS! Your a embarrassment to military lowriders dude! :uh:
> *



*MOTHERFUCKER YOU AIN'T SEEN SHIT YOU FUCKEN CLUB HOPPER!! WHAT'S THAT 4 CLUBS NOW? THIS ***** SAID 3 CHINA RIMS..... YOU SURE DO KNOW HOW TO BULL SOME BULLSHIT OUT OF A BAG!!!*

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

LIKE THEM OR NOT THEY ARE EVERYWHERE. *ALL* THESE RIDES OUT HERE ARE *ALL* WE GOT TO CHOOSE FROM. NONE OF THE NEW MODEL CARS LOOK GOOD ENOUGH TO FIX UP, SO FIND YOUR FAVORITES NOW CUZ TOMOROW THEY WONT BE HERE.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

1983 Buick Regal Factory Built 56k OG Miles.$6000 - Rare and Cheap 
1985 Cultass Supreme Untouched 33k OG miles.$3500- Clean & Cheap


1964 409 Rag $27000- Clean,rare & Not fucking cheap
1964 impala $3800 - Needs Some Work,but cheap.

Add that shit up homies! 

No matter how many stacks of cheese you throw at a G! A impala it will never B! Please excuse me my regal calling me


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/cto/1742421974.html - Rare & Cheap
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/cto/1745602011.html -Clean & Cheap 


http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/cto/1744455767.html - Clea,Rare, & Not cheap 
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/cto/1701451499.html - Cheap & Needing work


Ah fuck it! homies ride what you feel


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 19 2010, 08:11 AM~17538872
> *LIKE THEM OR NOT THEY ARE EVERYWHERE. ALL THESE RIDES OUT HERE ARE ALL WE GOT TO CHOOSE FROM. NONE OF THE NEW MODEL CARS LOOK GOOD ENOUGH TO FIX UP, SO FIND YOUR FAVORITES NOW CUZ TOMOROW THEY WONT BE HERE.
> *


THATS WHATS UP BIG DAWG :h5: EVERYBODY HAS THEIR OWN STYLE. I THINK SIX FOE'S ARE BURNED OUT, EVERYBODY WANTS ONE. I ASK PEOPLE AND THAT'S THE FIRST THING THAT POPS OUT THEIR FUCKIN MOUTH. AND WILL NEVER BUY ONE. . . BUT BACK TO THE POINT, . . WHEN YOU SEE A GRIP A RANFLAS CRUISIN THE BOULEVARD, EVERYBODY TAKES NOTICE, WE ALL GET LOVE AND PROPS. I THINK THE MORE VARIETY, THE BETTER. FROM OLD RELICS, TO NEWER VEHICLES, IF THE CAR IS A LOWRIDER (YES, G BODIES ARE LOWRIDERS) THEN GO FOR IT. PUT IN WORK HOMIE. HANDLE IT.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@May 18 2010, 10:14 PM~17534093
> *i like when people call them "entry level"if youve ever built one you'd know finding good condition parts is not for someone new to the game.it can be hard even here on the west coast.its human nature to have to have something to hate. :biggrin:
> *


Yes especially t-top. I have been looking for the outiside window pillar trim and chrome t-top trim 4 a minute. I've had to do some long and drawn out searches for some parts because I want them in NOS or pretty damn close for my show/street ride. G-bodies are 30 yrs old so like it or not they are becoming classified as classics now. They are starting to dry up in my area too I remember seeing those cars like hell years ago, and now one will catch your eye in the midst of Hondas, Hyundais, Toyotas, Mazdas, VWs, and Nissans on the road. And to find them in nice condition you gonna drop between 3500-6500.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP_@May 19 2010, 09:51 AM~17539763
> *THATS WHATS UP BIG DAWG :h5: EVERYBODY HAS THEIR OWN STYLE. I THINK SIX FOE'S ARE BURNED OUT, EVERYBODY WANTS ONE. I ASK PEOPLE AND THAT'S THE FIRST THING THAT POPS OUT THEIR FUCKIN MOUTH. AND WILL NEVER BUY ONE. . . BUT BACK TO THE POINT, . . WHEN YOU SEE A GRIP A RANFLAS CRUISIN THE BOULEVARD, EVERYBODY TAKES NOTICE, WE ALL GET LOVE AND PROPS. I THINK THE MORE VARIETY, THE BETTER. FROM OLD RELICS, TO NEWER VEHICLES, IF THE CAR IS A LOWRIDER (YES, G BODIES ARE LOWRIDERS) THEN GO FOR IT. PUT IN WORK HOMIE. HANDLE IT.
> *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@May 19 2010, 09:27 AM~17539526
> *1983 Buick Regal Factory Built 56k OG Miles.$6000  - Rare and Cheap
> 1985 Cultass Supreme Untouched 33k OG miles.$3500- Clean & Cheap
> 1964 409 Rag $27000- Clean,rare & Not fucking cheap
> ...


*  No one ever said a G-body was on the same level or even better than a Impala, come on now you gonna sit here & throw up some links of regular G-bodys (ok the drop Regal is kinda rare) & put them up against 409 rag tops 64's :uh: if you wanna play like that ok
<a href=\'http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Buick-Regal-Grand-9-496-Actual-Mie-1987-Buick-Regal-Grand-National-Turbo-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem414f857175QQitemZ280507019637QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks\' target=\'_blank\'>http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Buick-Regal...5fCarsQ5fTrucks</a>
:biggrin: & its not even a T-Top :0 *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT+May 18 2010, 07:33 PM~17533371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2010, 01:15 PM~17529169
> *:scrutinize: I got time into my cutlass that some people on here with their classics
> *


truf


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

YOU KNOW WHAT I SAY... FUCK WHAT PEOPLE THINK.........
I LOVE MY G BODY.!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 19 2010, 01:13 PM~17541500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN YOU DIE, IM GOING TO FLY TO WHEREVER THE FUCK YOU ARE FROM AND IM SHITTING ON YOUR MOTHERFUCKIN GODDAMN GRAVE. DIE FAST MAYATE, I FEEL A HUGE SHIT COMING ON.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@May 19 2010, 04:19 PM~17543321
> *WHEN YOU DIE, IM GOING TO FLY TO WHEREVER THE FUCK YOU ARE FROM AND IM SHITTING ON YOUR MOTHERFUCKIN GODDAMN GRAVE. DIE FAST MAYATE, I FEEL A HUGE SHIT COMING ON.
> *


 :uh: your so hard. Behind a key bourd. Stupid ass. You don't even use your real name punk bitch!


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP_@May 19 2010, 11:51 AM~17539763
> *THATS WHATS UP BIG DAWG :h5: EVERYBODY HAS THEIR OWN STYLE. I THINK SIX FOE'S ARE BURNED OUT, EVERYBODY WANTS ONE. I ASK PEOPLE AND THAT'S THE FIRST THING THAT POPS OUT THEIR FUCKIN MOUTH. AND WILL NEVER BUY ONE. . . BUT BACK TO THE POINT, . . WHEN YOU SEE A GRIP A RANFLAS CRUISIN THE BOULEVARD, EVERYBODY TAKES NOTICE, WE ALL GET LOVE AND PROPS. I THINK THE MORE VARIETY, THE BETTER. FROM OLD RELICS, TO NEWER VEHICLES, IF THE CAR IS A LOWRIDER (YES, G BODIES ARE LOWRIDERS) THEN GO FOR IT. PUT IN WORK HOMIE. HANDLE IT.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I love G-bodies. I want one for my wife, she drove a Cutlass in high school.


And I drive a 51 Fleetline for all you snobriders. Not trailor, I put miles on that car.

I would take a simple G-body with juice, D's and candy paint on the street over an Impala that never sees the streets.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm selling this one for 3,500 obo, not that I want to :angry:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

I own an 87 Cutlass clean ass Fu k, don't get me wrong I'm going to step my game up in the near future with an Impala.... Even when I do step my game up my Cutty ain't going nowhere.. :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@May 19 2010, 10:09 PM~17547488
> *I own an 87 Cutlass clean ass Fu k, don't get me wrong I'm going to step my game up in the near future with an Impala.... Even when I do step my game up my Cutty ain't going nowhere..  :biggrin:
> *


Why is a Impala stepping your game up ?


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had 3 G Body's. I think they make great lowriders. Obviously others did too, since 2 were stolen! Impalas were common and plentiful at one point too and now their at the top of the lowrider food chain. I have no doubt G Body's will get all the respect they deserve in another decade or two. They'll be among the elite. With that being said, let me ask you G Body lovers a question. If someone offered you a clean ass Impala or an equally clean G Body for free, what would you take? As I said before I like G Body's; but I'm takin the Impala.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2010, 05:55 AM~17549298
> *I've had 3 G Body's. I think they make great lowriders. Obviously others did too, since 2 were stolen! Impalas were common and plentiful at one point too and now their at the top of the lowrider food chain. I have no doubt G Body's will get all the respect they deserve in another decade or two. They'll be among the elite. With that being said, let me ask you G Body lovers a question. If someone offered you a clean ass Impala or an equally clean G Body for free, what would you take? As I said before I like G Body's; but I'm takin the Impala.
> *


Depends on year make model and so on and so fourth, 
Cause I would take a factory ragtop Cutlas regal or Monte over any impala

My opinnion,

Im not saying Impalas are not nice cars, and Im not saying that Impalas dont fetch more money, 
But I did not get into lowriding because of money and cars are pretty much a terriable investment, unless you are just buying them and flipping them, 
but if you put the work and money in them you generally are not going to get your time and money back.

I can say I hate all the looking down on other peoples rides, thats whats klling lowriding in my opinnion, When I got in the game people hooked up what they had and people were just cool to each other, I started with a mini truck lowrider.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 20 2010, 08:06 AM~17549337
> *Depends on year make model and so on and so fourth,
> Cause I would take a factory ragtop Cutlas regal or Monte over any impala
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 20 2010, 06:06 AM~17549337
> *Depends on year make model and so on and so fourth,
> Cause I would take a factory ragtop Cutlas regal or Monte over any impala
> 
> ...


TRUTH!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont hate them but i think the as rides get older it becomes more of a challenge to build them.Every decade the parts get more and more harder to find.Building a 60s ride its a lil more work to find parts then for an 80s g body.I think thats were the attitudes come in .But they are all cars and all fun!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2010, 05:55 AM~17549298
> * let me ask you G Body lovers a question. If someone offered you a clean ass Impala or an equally clean G Body for free, what would you take? As I said before I like G Body's; but I'm takin the Impala.
> *


*Well the Impala is worth more so I would take it & sell it to buy a T-Top Monte Areo Coupe :biggrin:*


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 20 2010, 09:36 AM~17550827
> *Well the Impala is worth more so I would take it & sell it to buy a T-Top Monte Areo Coupe  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: 
Or a factory vert...


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *
> Fleetwood Rider
> post Yesterday, 02:38 PM
> 
> ...





Fleetwood Rider I feel your pain. A implala and A G-body are not in the same lane. But if you wanna play that game. Got a Grand National T For 33k up on E Feel me. Yea I feel you but I think my point you missed. It was not a G-body diss . But a follow up to AndrewH point:


> *AndrewH
> post May 18 2010, 06:20 PM
> 
> Because people who own them often try to group them in with something they are not, such as a classic car, which they may have all the same work into them,but its not a classic.
> ...


Again, RIDE WHAT U FEEL!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@May 20 2010, 10:16 AM~17551158
> *Fleetwood Rider I feel your pain.
> *


No Pain here I think the whole topic is kinda funny I understand what you saying but at the end of the day people need to stop trying to look down on people cuz they aint rollen a 58-64 Impala. I wonder if the OG's rollen Bombs talked down on the Impala riders.

I drive my 78 Cutlass daily I was at Auto Zone & saw this kid pull in with a regular 84 Cutlass on 13" bolt on wires. He started asking me questions about my car I did not try to look down on him & talk shit cuz he was not rollen a T-Top & knock offs like me. I tryed to help him out & told him about junkyards wit a lot of G-bodys in it so he could build his car up & not trade it in for a Import.

*See its not about what kinda car you drive its about what kinda person you are some people will always talk shit & look down on people no matter what. People need to wake up a realize Full Frame RWD cars are a thing of the past 2002 was the end & Lowriders need full frame cars to survive Hot Roders got the new Muscle cars to play wit so it will last 4 ever for them......What will are grandkids have to Lowride in??? Dont matter if you rollen a 57 Rag or a 2000 Crown Vic Lowriders need to stick together & help eachother out thats the only way Lowriders will be around for the next 50 years*


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 20 2010, 10:45 AM~17551368
> *No Pain here I think the whole topic is kinda funny I understand what you saying but at the end of the day people need to stop trying to look down on people cuz they aint rollen a 58-64 Impala. I wonder if the OG's rollen Bombs talked down on the Impala riders.
> 
> I drive my 78 Cutlass daily I was at Auto Zone & saw this kid pull in with a regular 84 Cutlass on 13" bolt on wires. He started asking me questions about my car I did not try to look down on him & talk shit cuz he was not rollen a T-Top & knock offs like me. I tryed to help him out & told him about junkyards wit a lot of G-bodys in it so he could build his car up & not trade it in for a Import.
> ...


  

People to quick to try and put someone down to make them selves feel better,

Everyone wants to talk about what things are worth, well things are only worth what someone else will pay for them and I know right now there are a alot of impala owners who are not gettin what they think there imapla is worth


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Fleetwood Rider
> post Today, 01:45 PM
> No Pain here I think the whole topic is kinda funny I understand what you saying but at the end of the day people need to stop trying to look down on people cuz they aint rollen a 58-64 Impala. I wonder if the OG's rollen Bombs talked down on the Impala riders.
> 
> ...


 Real Talk Fam!


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@May 20 2010, 11:23 AM~17550687
> *I dont hate them but i think the as rides get older it  becomes more of a challenge to build them.Every decade the parts get more and more harder to find.Building a 60s ride its a lil more work to find parts then for an 80s g body.I think thats were the attitudes come in .But they are all cars and all fun!
> *


not really, u can get almost any part u need for a 60's impala brand new from catalogs... theyre just really pricey :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

what a bunch of pussys, quit worrying about what other people think and do what you do


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@May 20 2010, 01:52 PM~17552917
> *not really, u can get almost any part u need for a 60's impala brand new from catalogs... theyre just really pricey :angry:
> *


I was saying 60s cars in general. not just impalas. But the after market does help!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Leo
> post Today, 03:21 PM
> People to quick to try and put someone down to make them selves feel better,
> Everyone wants to talk about what things are worth, well things are only worth what someone else will pay for them and I know right now there are a alot of impala owners who are not gettin what they think there imapla is worth*


Welcome to lowriding one big pissing contest! Or if you prefer the Equivalent of Big Bank Vs Little Bank. I have to agree with Fleetwood Rider. Shit is funny,Some of you cats spend way to much time on worrying about dudes feelings. Your car is like your girl. If you love her.Fuck what anyone else thinks!!!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 18 2010, 03:20 PM~17530565
> *Because people who own them often try to group them in with something they are not, such as a classic car, which they may have all the same work into them,but its not a classic.
> 
> They wouldnt get picked on any different than a deville, town car,box caprice or pickup truck, other than the fact that lots of owners seem to not realize they are a readily avalible, easy to build sleek looking midsize 80s car that was mass produced without changes for over a decade in many cases, and thats the main reason they are so common (not to be confused with popular);They not a rare to find, hard to build 58 Impala Coupe.
> ...



 R u Serious?? they're old enough to be classics.. in certain states you can get classic vehicle plates on g bodies .. 
and btw impala g body who gives a shit.. build what u want.. haters are killing this game.. what makes pple think that impalas are the best lowriders out there??? i would choose a 57 bel air over any impala any time...


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

My bad homie. Did not konw you were sensitive. You need a hug? 4 real 4 real Leo why the fuck do you giving a dam what dudes think about your G,his G,that G or any fucking Gbody?
*
Again ride what the fuck you feel!*

*Again Again, Dudes fucking spend to much time worry about other dudes feelings.*

*Shit, You dont believe watch my mans next comment*


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 20 2010, 04:01 PM~17553004
> *what a bunch of pussys, quit worrying about what other people think and do what you do
> *


stfu grown folks talkin here


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

theres always people talkin shit on other peoples car no matter what you drive.
hot rod owners laugh and clown on lowriders, 
impala owners say g bodys are 300 dollar cars, 
bomb owners say impalas are a dime a dozen and so on.

like mentioned before, quit worryin what other people think and build what makes u happy.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@May 20 2010, 02:49 PM~17553516
> *My bad homie. Did not konw you were sensitive. You need a hug? 4 real 4 real Leo why the fuck do you giving a dam what dudes think about your G,his G,that G or any fucking Gbody?
> 
> Again ride what the fuck you feel!
> ...


 :dunno: What did I say, If I wanted to tell you to fuck off, I would, I posted a guy doing what all you guys are doing, including me, running our mouths, I only responded to the topic then responded to others coments :uh: 

Im not but hurt about it, Most the fucks that talk shit on g-bodys are rollin nikes

Im happy with both my g-bodys


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 20 2010, 03:04 PM~17553696
> *:dunno: What did I say, If I wanted to tell you to fuck off, I would, I posted a guy doing what all you guys are doing, including me, running our mouths, I only responded to the topic then responded to others coments  :uh:
> 
> Im not but hurt about it, Most the fucks that talk shit on g-bodys are rollin nikes
> ...


I like your Monte. I had a 79 like yours but mine had T-Tops. It had a small block 400 and 13X7 D's on it. I could do half mile burnouts in that bitch!!! Unfortunately, it got stolen and I never saw it again.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2010, 03:40 PM~17554164
> *I like your Monte. I had a 79 like yours but mine had T-Tops. It had a small block 400 and 13X7 D's on it. I could do half mile burnouts in that bitch!!! Unfortunately, it got stolen and I never saw it again.
> *


I had a cutlass salon that got jacked it sucked


----------



## low87ls (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 18 2010, 08:08 PM~17533990
> *Man go fuck yourself ******! I like all cars! I was just luaghing at what he wrote!
> *


you fat piece of shit! no seriousley you look like a huge steaming pile of dog dung the ****** remark was funny though still your worthless ! do you ever remember your father telling your mom he shoulda blown you into a stiff towell the night she got pregnant with you!


----------



## $een (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 20 2010, 02:25 PM~17553260
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 20 2010, 02:53 PM~17553570
> *theres always people talkin shit on other peoples car no matter what you drive.
> hot rod owners laugh and clown on lowriders,
> impala owners say g bodys are 300 dollar cars,
> ...


true


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 19 2010, 08:38 PM~17546271
> *I love G-bodies. I want one for my wife, she drove a Cutlass in high school.
> And I drive a 51 Fleetline for all you snobriders. Not trailor, I put miles on that car.
> 
> I would take a simple G-body with juice, D's and candy paint on the street over an Impala that never sees the streets.*


COOL, I'll take the impala :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 20 2010, 02:01 PM~17553004
> *what a bunch of [email protected][email protected], quit worrying about what other people think and do what you do
> *


lol


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@May 20 2010, 04:13 PM~17554465
> *you fat piece of shit! no seriousley you look like a huge steaming pile of dog dung the ****** remark was funny though still your worthless ! do you ever remember your father telling your mom he shoulda blown you into a stiff towell the night she got pregnant with you!
> *



*BAWAHAHAHAHA!!! HIS BISH OF A MOMMA SHOULD HAVE SWALLOWED HIM!!*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2010, 10:48 AM~17550928
> *:werd:
> Or a factory vert...
> *


Did someone say factory vert :biggrin: 




























but my 59 imp means more to me and according to others I can talk down on whoever because I own an impala :cheesy: j/k


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 20 2010, 11:40 PM~17554164
> *I like your Monte. I had a 79 like yours but mine had T-Tops. It had a small block 400 and 13X7 D's on it. I could do half mile burnouts in that bitch!!! Unfortunately, it got stolen and I never saw it again.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *  leo
> post Yesterday, 06:04 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Truly my bad homie. Its all love! you got a clean ride homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

There aint no other feeling in the world when you are rolling in an IMPALA!!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *MOSTHATED CC
> post Today, 02:33 AM
> 
> 
> ...


 SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO MUTAFUCKIN CLEAN


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 21 2010, 11:40 AM~17562797
> *There aint no other feeling in the world when you are rolling in an IMPALA!!
> *


MAN YOU *JUST* GOT ONE! :uh:


----------



## Slick_Willy (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2010, 11:33 PM~17559070
> *Did someone say factory vert :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that.


----------



## bigg vince (Mar 15, 2010)

i think everyone who puts there time and money into making any ride deserves a certain amount of respect but i have a 72 monte carlo and a 48 fleetmaster that im working on right now and i here shit talked about working on my shit all the time and i dont give a fuck thats what i like to each his own man but a g body is not my preference but to those building them more power to you. :biggrin:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 21 2010, 01:18 PM~17563527
> *MAN YOU JUST GOT ONE! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 21 2010, 02:40 PM~17562797
> *There aint no other feeling in the world when you are rolling in an IMPALA!!
> *


drive a bomb homeboy.


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 21 2010, 04:07 PM~17564352
> *drive a bomb homeboy.
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Boy Im glad I got some 80s caddies, no one can hate on them. :0 







Who gives a rats ass what you build. Every popular lowrider was at one time a common car. Impalas, caprices, caddys, g bodies, lincolns . . .



build it for you, Im building a fleetwood coupe, because I've always wanted one, I love the lines on them, its what *I* want. :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

didnt know this topic was gonna piss off so many people :happysad:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

man fuck all lowriders...this hobby gives me a fucken headache!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 21 2010, 10:49 PM~17567632
> *man fuck all lowriders...this hobby gives me a fucken headache!!
> *


Then quit


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 21 2010, 01:33 AM~17559070
> *Did someone say factory vert :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's a bad ass car :0 

G-body's for me, i've just always liked the body style and smaller 2 door look than say 2 door's from the 60's and 70's. I've only experienced people hating on g-body's on this site. I don't feel anything is "classic" unless i wouldn't consider cutting it up but thats just me


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 21 2010, 11:04 PM~17568235
> *Then quit
> *


 :werd: jus gos to show LOWRIDIN AINT FOR JUST ANYBODY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm+May 21 2010, 12:43 PM~17562821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 22 2010, 01:52 AM~17568783
> *Damn the good ol days now the games all fucked up from rap to lowriding is even changed back in the day all you need was some chrome rims,some paint, windex and armoral and yo ass was shineing now you got have this gotta have that or you ain't shit. I don't play into that though I got some paint on my regal some chrome on the wheels the white walls clean and I roll
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 21 2010, 03:18 PM~17563527
> *MAN YOU JUST got it running GOT ONE! :uh:
> *


correction. :biggrin: he always capping on me for rollin my cutty.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 21 2010, 01:08 AM~17558196
> *COOL, I'll take the impala :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


If I can't drive it in the rain I don't want it.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin: only good for new school hopper


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 21 2010, 03:18 PM~17563527
> *MAN YOU JUST GOT ONE! :uh:
> *


nikka you stupid! ive had my 64 since 98!!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 22 2010, 10:13 PM~17574530
> *nikka you stupid! ive had my 64 since 98!!
> *


YOU POSTED PICS, BUT YOU DIDNT POST NONE OF YOU ROOOOLLLLLIIIIINNNN!!!!!!!!!! :0 PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!! :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

One thing people have to realize is that for the most part g bodys are not bringing any $$ (GNs are the exception). If you decide to drop some mad $$ into it be prepared to lose your ass if you decide to sell it. Four door cars are even worse if the car is available in a coupe. I think that is the biggest part when peeps talk shit on g bodys.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

G-Bodies are gay :thumbsdown: 

















nah just kiddin :biggrin: I like just about all lowriders no matter what they are  . I think the reason ppl hate them is mostly because of the reason supersporting88 mentioned


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@May 23 2010, 12:05 PM~17577133
> *G-Bodies are gay  :thumbsdown:
> nah just kiddin :biggrin:  I like just about all lowriders no matter what they are  . I think the reason ppl hate them is mostly because of the reason supersporting88 mentioned
> *


I understand what he's saying but lowriding shouldn't even be about money or the resale value but thats what it's all about nowadays and thats why lowriding has changed drastically..


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2010, 01:23 PM~17577254
> *I understand what he's saying but lowriding shouldn't even be about money or the resale value but thats what it's all about nowadays and thats why lowriding has changed drastically..
> *



yea actually i get what your saying. 

Too many ppl are worried about what they'll get back from their cars. Personally i dont care about the money I would get back from a sale. I just want to get a car and do my thing without worrying about what its worth. Car customization should be about the creativity and enjoyment of it  

I didn't really know lowriding changed like that over the years though??? even though I've read stuff on this forums about how other things have changed like styles and stuff


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@May 23 2010, 02:17 PM~17578072
> *yea actually i get what your saying.
> 
> Too many ppl are worried about what they'll get back from their cars. Personally i dont care about the money I would get back from a sale. I just want to get a car and do my thing without  worrying about what its worth. Car customization should be about the creativity and enjoyment of it
> ...


I think the style changed though because everyone wants a for sure classic that will retrieve them their money. They are keeping them more O.G. for that reason as well.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 23 2010, 12:20 AM~17574586
> *YOU POSTED PICS, BUT YOU DIDNT POST NONE OF YOU ROOOOLLLLLIIIIINNNN!!!!!!!!!! :0 PIX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!! :biggrin:
> *







Some time last year! :40 just for you Mrs GreenEyes!!!


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2010, 11:23 AM~17577254
> *I understand what he's saying but lowriding shouldn't even be about money or the resale value but thats what it's all about nowadays and thats why lowriding has changed drastically..
> *


:thumbsup:
Lowriders are not an investment.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@May 18 2010, 01:29 PM~17529332
> *not exactly, the thing is people dump a bunch of money in them and then can never get any of it back when sold, not true for an impala or other classic
> *


 :uh: That works for every single car on the road. Cars arent houses, cars depreciate or stay the same depending on current trends/money the only way an owner is going to sell a 58 Impala for 100,000 is going to be at some BS Barrett-Jackson auction or have some real good luck online. Just the same as any other cars with over 10,000 worth of work into it.

And like its been said there are some gbodies on here that have more work into them than some of the posted "classics". In the end the gbody will sell higher because the owner will obviously watch the market and sell it when the time is right and probably get asking price.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 24 2010, 06:49 AM~17585165
> *:thumbsup:
> Lowriders are not an investment.
> *


sure they are,there just a bad one :biggrin: anything you dump money and time into is an investment.thats why you pick a car YOU like and build it to keep it.people act like lowriders are everywhere you look.im happy to see someone else riding no matter what kind of car it is.it gets lonely being the only one in my town.so g body,caddys,impalas,who gives a shit?just enjoy your car.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2010, 04:21 PM~17578099
> *I think the style changed though because everyone wants a for sure classic that will retrieve them their money. They are keeping them more O.G. for that reason as well.
> *


fuck all that, I would cut a Lamborghini!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 24 2010, 10:51 AM~17585583
> *fuck all that, I would cut a Lamborghini!
> *


x2


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 24 2010, 09:49 AM~17585165
> *:thumbsup:
> Lowriders are not an investment.
> *



AMEN! All you talking about they appreciate more, that may be for you but I for one (and nearly everyone I know) could give a fuck less about resale. The only time I would look at a car for resale would be if I was gonna flip it quick.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 24 2010, 07:15 AM~17584966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ORALE! NOW FIX THAT SHIT UP! :cheesy:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2010, 12:15 PM~17527207
> *i remember when you could buy a running driving 64 with no rust for 2 grand.
> there was a time when no one wanted 58 impalas too, times change.
> *


liar you read that in lowrider magazine


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@May 24 2010, 05:59 AM~17585238
> *:uh:  That works for every single car on the road. Cars arent houses, cars depreciate or stay the same depending on current trends/money the only way an owner is going to sell a 58 Impala for 100,000 is going to be at some BS Barrett-Jackson auction or have some real good luck online. Just the same as any other cars with over 10,000 worth of work into it.
> 
> And like its been said there are some gbodies on here that have more work into them than some of the posted "classics". In the end the gbody will sell higher because the owner will obviously watch the market and sell it when the time is right and probably get asking price.
> *


the g-body market? :uh:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

People should do what they like and can afford bottom line. Ive had a monte and a few caddys but now that Im doin an impala I know Ill never go back to those cars....maybe for a daily cruiser but not for my main money pit :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warning_@May 24 2010, 05:22 PM~17588427
> *liar you read that in lowrider magazine
> *


 :uh: 


sorry, but 20 years ago when i got into lowriding, NO ONE WANTED 58's.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2010, 04:21 PM~17578099
> *I think the style changed though because everyone wants a for sure classic that will retrieve them their money. They are keeping them more O.G. for that reason as well.
> *


resale value is for pussies.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 24 2010, 04:47 PM~17589446
> *resale value is for pussies.
> *


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 24 2010, 05:47 PM~17589446
> *resale value is for pussies.
> *


i was thinking the same thing earlier but was like "should I really say that?" lol :biggrin:

if you so worried about resale then ya might as well stay STOCK


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 24 2010, 05:45 PM~17589432
> *:uh:
> sorry, but 20 years ago when i got into lowriding, NO ONE WANTED 58's.
> *


so your saying that in 1990 no one wanted 58s? where were you located then?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warning_@May 24 2010, 06:25 PM~17590447
> *so your saying that in 1990 no one wanted 58s? where were you  located then?
> *


not no one wanted them but back then any car could have been a lowrider now it's gotta be a 58-64 chevy impala it seems like


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542493


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

everyone says they are just too common, but i don't care


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

I've had 2 g bodies and 2 64's one rag one hardtop, not talking shit about g bodies but if you had owned both you wouldnt be rollin a g body, you may use it for a daily but you wouldnt put it in front of the impala, thats like preferring to eat sardines over new york strips, you just dont do it!!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 24 2010, 07:44 PM~17592293
> *I've had 2 g bodies and 2 64's one rag one hardtop, not talking shit about g bodies but if you had owned both you wouldnt be rollin a g body, you may use it for a daily but you wouldnt put it in front of the impala, thats like preferring to eat sardines over new york strips, you just dont do it!!
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 24 2010, 09:15 AM~17584966
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@May 24 2010, 10:03 PM~17592547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuckin dre right. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warning_@May 24 2010, 08:25 PM~17590447
> *so your saying that in 1990 no one wanted 58s? where were you  located then?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

g bodys are the sports cars of lowriding.i drive mine pretty fast with hydros and wires.ill always love them even though i have cars that are worth more.not too mention if you drive your low daily their pretty good on gas too.are they the best?to some people they are.but hearing about people saying one car is more lowrider than another is just plain stupid.if you think their a dime a dozen than pm me when you find me a coachbuilt vert regal,cutless or monte as soon as you find one,since there all over the place.because ive been looking for a while.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+May 24 2010, 03:49 PM~17588082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@May 25 2010, 11:04 AM~17597227
> *g bodys are the sports cars of lowriding.i drive mine pretty fast with hydros and wires.ill always love them even though i have cars that are worth more.not too mention if you drive your low daily their pretty good on gas too.are they the best?to some people they are.but hearing about people saying one car is more lowrider than another is just plain stupid.if you think their a dime a dozen than pm me when you find me a coachbuilt vert regal,cutless or monte as soon as you find one,since there all over the place.because ive been looking for a while.
> *


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@May 25 2010, 08:04 AM~17597227
> *g bodys are the sports cars of lowriding.i drive mine pretty fast with hydros and wires.ill always love them even though i have cars that are worth more.not too mention if you drive your low daily their pretty good on gas too.are they the best?to some people they are.but hearing about people saying one car is more lowrider than another is just plain stupid.if you think their a dime a dozen than pm me when you find me a coachbuilt vert regal,cutless or monte as soon as you find one,since there all over the place.because ive been looking for a while.
> *


Im not sure if its coach built

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=541365


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 25 2010, 11:29 AM~17599501
> *Im not sure if its coach built
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=541365
> *


good looking out i saw that one.not really what im looking for.id have to rip out that interior to make it look stock again :biggrin:that ones tight though.even the t top cutlesses,regals and montes are drying up these days.definately not a dime a dozen.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

myself i like el caminos and the monte carlo ss, but i dont like it when these newbs act like they're the first to ever slap a set of chinas on a rusty g body. the first lowrider i remember is my older brothers 72 impala he called his glasshouse on tru spokes back in the early 80s in hawthorne california,


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@May 25 2010, 03:22 PM~17600976
> *good looking out i saw that one.not really what im looking for.id have to rip out that interior to make it look stock again :biggrin:that ones tight though.even the t top cutlesses,regals and montes are drying up these days.definately not a dime a dozen.
> *


----------



## matthew0099 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think when they forgot something ,,that to is in their memory for a long time but when the time is come for executing for it ....they couldn't,,,,,,they forgot ,,,,so the are saying .............SHIT

__________

Bodybuilding Supplements
Supplements


----------



## backbumper86 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## backbumper86 (Feb 19, 2008)

i love g bodys always have and will


----------



## backbumper86 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by backbumper86_@May 27 2010, 07:53 AM~17619971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loose the mudflaps and orange juicer knockoffs and that car would be clean just cuz he did it training day dont make it right..


----------



## backbumper86 (Feb 19, 2008)

orange juicer :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## olskl49 (Dec 18, 2009)

G body cars are the best start up car for some one on a budget.I now roll on a 67 Impala but admire a many G body vehicles. my first lo lo was a Regal and wish I still had it. props to all who roll on gs Its what keeps lowriding alive.many of us with the nice Impalas are not out all the time keeping live.stored nice cars do nothing for the lifestyle


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I drive a 51 Fleetline, and I want a Cutty like a motherfucker! They look great locked up on 13's!


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 27 2010, 09:30 PM~17627211
> *I drive a 51 Fleetline, and I want a Cutty like a motherfucker! They look great locked up on 13's!
> *


good hoppers too


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

We all know that when the people from Japan came here and started to buy our Low Rider Impalas the prices when to the roof. An Impala that we would sell here was going for around $3500 to $5000 but the Japeneese were offering $15000 to $20000 for the same car.Thats way Impalas cost so much.In my time we sold are Impalas to buy Monte, Regal, Cutless, Gran Prix. I stll have my 1980 Monte Carlo T- Tops the same car that I took to my High School Prom in 1983 and now my son next year will be taking the same car to his high school prom in 2011 and my other son in 2012 and that to me is pricess also I will be taking the Monte to my 30th high school reunion. Bottom line is everyone has a choice in life .Make the one that make you happy. We are car guys and need to respect ever ones choices.Thanks


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by olskl49_@May 27 2010, 12:11 PM~17623085
> *G body cars are the best start up car for some one on a budget.I now roll on a 67 Impala but admire a many G body vehicles. my first lo lo was a Regal and wish I still had it. props to all who roll on gs Its what keeps lowriding alive.many of us with the nice Impalas are not out all the time keeping live.stored nice cars do nothing for the lifestyle
> *


never thought about it like that,when your right your right :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@May 28 2010, 12:41 PM~17633802
> *We all know that when the people from Japan came here and started to buy our Low Rider Impalas the prices when to the roof. An Impala that we would sell here was going for around $3500 to $5000 but the Japeneese were offering $15000 to $20000 for the same car.Thats way Impalas cost so much.In my time we sold are Impalas to buy Monte, Regal, Cutless, Gran Prix. I stll have my 1980 Monte Carlo T- Tops the same car that I took to my High School Prom in 1983 and now my son next year will be taking the same car to his high school prom in 2011 and my other son in 2012 and that to me is pricess also I will be taking the Monte to my 30th high school reunion. Bottom line is everyone has a choice in life .Make the one that make you happy. We are car guys and need to respect ever ones choices.Thanks
> *


WELL SAID HOMIE!! IM HANDING DOWN THE CUTTY TO MY BOYS TOO. MY 3 YEAR OLDS ALREADY CLAIMING IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskl49_@May 27 2010, 01:11 PM~17623085
> *G body cars are the best start up car for some one on a budget.I now roll on a 67 Impala but admire a many G body vehicles. my first lo lo was a Regal and wish I still had it. props to all who roll on gs Its what keeps lowriding alive.many of us with the nice Impalas are not out all the time keeping live.stored nice cars do nothing for the lifestyle
> *
































Start up cars on a budget


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@May 28 2010, 12:41 PM~17633802
> *We all know that when the people from Japan came here and started to buy our Low Rider Impalas the prices when to the roof. An Impala that we would sell here was going for around $3500 to $5000 but the Japeneese were offering $15000 to $20000 for the same car.Thats way Impalas cost so much.In my time we sold are Impalas to buy Monte, Regal, Cutless, Gran Prix. I stll have my 1980 Monte Carlo T- Tops the same car that I took to my High School Prom in 1983 and now my son next year will be taking the same car to his high school prom in 2011 and my other son in 2012 and that to me is pricess also I will be taking the Monte to my 30th high school reunion. Bottom line is everyone has a choice in life .Make the one that make you happy. We are car guys and need to respect ever ones choices.Thanks
> *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

i love regals. i kinda prefer cars that look good with 14's (5.20s) though.




if they ever start making REAL 5.20's again, its on.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

I LIKE THEM THERE NICE AND LOOK GOOD LOWRIDER I THINK PEOPLE TALK SHIT CAUSE THERES ALOT OF THEM LIKE WHERE I LIVE THERES ALOT OF G BODYS DRIVIN AROUND ON RIMS BUT THERES ALOT OF 63 64 IMPALAS TO THERE KINDA PLAYED OUT NOT THAT I DONT LIKE THEM BUT I WOULD CHOOSE SOMTHING DIFFRENT


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 28 2010, 11:34 AM~17634247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit..last two look like built on a budget


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

paint IS nice on the blue cutty but no chrome under or frame? budget build


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 21 2010, 11:40 AM~17562797
> *There aint no other feeling in the world when you are rolling in an IMPALA!!
> *


BUT THERES NO RIDE IN THE WORLD LIKE A CADILLAC , MY LAC OUT RIDES MY IMPALA ALL DAY  , MY LACS A 79 , MY CHEVY IS A 68 , BUT BACK TO THE TOPIC MUCH PROPS TO U G- BODY BUILDERS IVE HAD A FEW CARS IN MY 23 YRS OF LOWRIDING SOME G- BODYS , OLDS ,CHEVY ,BUICK ,PONT , HELL THERE ALL GOOD CARS TO ME WEATHER YOUR DRAG RACING THEM OR LOWRIDING . PS THE LAST G- BODY GNX THAT I SAW SOLD WENT AT BARRETT JACKSONS FOR A LITTLE OVER 500.000 GRAND


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 27 2010, 09:22 AM~17620598
> *loose the mudflaps and orange juicer knockoffs and that car would be clean just cuz he did it training day dont make it right..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

i think a G-Body is the perfect car for a person getting into lowriding...i started with a monte carlo ls and now i upgraded to a 1939 oldsmobile sedan. now i ride my monte everyday :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@May 28 2010, 05:42 PM~17636057
> *paint IS nice on the blue cutty but no chrome under or frame? budget build
> *


Maybe he has not got to the undies yet


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@May 28 2010, 06:13 PM~17636214
> *BUT THERES NO RIDE IN THE WORLD LIKE A CADILLAC , MY LAC OUT RIDES MY IMPALA ALL DAY   , MY LACS A 79 , MY CHEVY IS A 68 , BUT BACK TO THE TOPIC MUCH PROPS TO U G- BODY BUILDERS IVE HAD A FEW CARS IN MY 23 YRS OF LOWRIDING SOME G- BODYS , OLDS ,CHEVY ,BUICK ,PONT , HELL THERE ALL GOOD CARS TO ME WEATHER YOUR DRAG RACING THEM OR LOWRIDING . PS THE LAST G- BODY GNX THAT I SAW SOLD WENT AT BARRETT JACKSONS FOR A LITTLE OVER 500.000 GRAND*


 :0


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 28 2010, 07:18 PM~17636548
> *Maybe he has not got to the undies yet
> 
> 
> ...


Budget or not, that's a bad bitch!


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 28 2010, 03:14 PM~17634987
> *i love regals. i kinda prefer cars that look good with 14's (5.20s) though.
> if they ever start making REAL 5.20's again, its on.
> *


Like Donkey Kong :thumbsup: I hope that comes through!


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

so over all drive wat u got fuk wat every one else thinks


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I MIGHT JUST HAVE TOO GRAB ME 2 CLEAN G- BODYS TO PUT IN STORAGE ,10 YEARS FROM NOW ITS GONE TO BE HARD TO FIND A GOOD REAR WHEEL DRIVE LO LOW TO BUILD .


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@May 28 2010, 06:33 PM~17636313
> *i think a G-Body is the perfect car for a  person getting into lowriding...i started with a monte carlo ls and now i upgraded to a 1939 oldsmobile sedan. now i ride my monte everyday :biggrin:
> *


I STARTED WITH A 78 MONTE BACK IN 86 , IT WAS MY MOMS OLD CAR , I STILL MISS THAT CAR WHEN I SOLD IT THE OLD STOCK V-8 305 HAD 165.000 ON IT .


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@May 29 2010, 08:03 PM~17643890
> *ITS GONE TO BE HARD TO FIND A GOOD REAR WHEEL DRIVE LO LOW TO BUILD .
> *


No shit. I couldn't believe when GM came out with the POS FWD unibody Impala.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN+May 28 2010, 05:41 PM~17636054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats your budget like homie? Lets see what your building.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN+May 28 2010, 05:41 PM~17636054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




































Thats a $15K paintjob homie, he could've put a $1000 paintjob and chromed the shit out the underneath like a lot of people.


















































And this is his $10K interior, add it up homie, $25K on paint and interior alone. But it doesnt have chrome undies so it was built on a fucking budget huh? Thats the problem with a lot of people they dont spend the money where it matters the most.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

people talk shit because thats life i always find something i like in all cars EXCEPT FOOOOOORDSSSSSS


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@May 28 2010, 08:13 PM~17636214
> *PS THE LAST G- BODY GNX THAT I SAW SOLD WENT AT BARRETT JACKSONS FOR A LITTLE OVER 500.000 GRAND
> *



$500,000,000!!!!! I've never seen ANYTHING except land sell for 500 Million dollars


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 30 2010, 12:11 AM~17645346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 30 2010, 03:11 AM~17645346
> *
> And this is his $10K interior, add it up homie, $25K on paint and interior alone. But it doesnt have chrome undies so it was built on a fucking budget huh? Thats the problem with a lot of people they dont spend the money where it matters the most.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That cutlass is an elite car enough said


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2010, 12:53 PM~17647485
> *That cutlass is an elite car enough said
> *


I thought I would just give that guy enough rope and he would do the rest


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskl49_@May 27 2010, 02:11 PM~17623085
> *G body cars are the best start up car for some one on a budget.I now roll on a 67 Impala but admire a many G body vehicles. my first lo lo was a Regal and wish I still had it. props to all who roll on gs Its what keeps lowriding alive.many of us with the nice Impalas are not out all the time keeping live.stored nice cars do nothing for the lifestyle
> *


I agree when I was in high school I had an 81 cutless and I rolled the shit out of that back then until I got my 64 ss hardtop as a graduation present. I spent the next 3 years building it with no money so I sold the cutless, I would rather have given up the cutless and have no ride because I knew what was going to be coming out and even though I was without a ride for a while, I had no regrets, but impala or not homeboy I rolled my impala all the time..chromed out or not..I know we have to start somewhere I just dont believe the hype about g bodies being put above impalas..it was just a stepping stone for me..but a good starter ride..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 31 2010, 08:34 AM~17652810
> *I agree when I was in high school I had an 81 cutless and I rolled the shit out of that back then until I got my 64 ss hardtop as a graduation present. I spent the next 3 years building it with no money so I sold the cutless, I would rather have given up the cutless and have no ride because I knew what was going to be coming out and even though I was without a ride for a while, I had no regrets, but impala or not homeboy I rolled my impala all the time..chromed out or not..I know we have to start somewhere I just dont believe the hype about g bodies being put above impalas..it was just a stepping stone for me..but a good starter ride..
> *


I here what you are saying, But I dont think anyone is saying g-bodys are above impalas, I think the argument is more about people thinking g-bodys are weak or less then...........Impalas


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@May 28 2010, 07:13 PM~17636214
> *BUT THERES NO RIDE IN THE WORLD LIKE A CADILLAC , MY LAC OUT RIDES MY IMPALA ALL DAY   , MY LACS A 79 , MY CHEVY IS A 68 , BUT BACK TO THE TOPIC MUCH PROPS TO U G- BODY BUILDERS IVE HAD A FEW CARS IN MY 23 YRS OF LOWRIDING SOME G- BODYS , OLDS ,CHEVY ,BUICK ,PONT , HELL THERE ALL GOOD CARS TO ME WEATHER YOUR DRAG RACING THEM OR LOWRIDING . PS THE LAST G- BODY GNX THAT I SAW SOLD WENT AT BARRETT JACKSONS FOR A LITTLE OVER 500.000 GRAND
> *


500,000 grand come on dawg, they also sold a fantasy car on line for 2 mil, peoples stupidity is not an accuarate measuring tool..although I have seen some G bodies on here from Majestics, Elite and other club that are works of art, that cant be denied. And I do respect the work involved even if I do not agree with the canvas, you have to respect the painter and the works they created and that I do respect..


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 31 2010, 10:36 AM~17652824
> *I here what you are saying, But I dont think anyone is saying g-bodys are above impalas, I think the argument is more about people thinking g-bodys are weak or less then...........Impalas
> *



Supply and demand push the prices up on any certain car, product, ect. Thats pretty much what it boils down to. I don't look at it as IMPs are better, its just people have different budgets, taste, and skills. I chose a MC because I have always been a die hard 3rd-4th Gen fan. Some day I'll own a 61-63 IMP, but I'll always own a 3rd-4th gen Monte.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 31 2010, 09:01 AM~17653015
> *Supply and demand push the prices up on any certain car, product, ect.  Thats pretty much what it boils down to.  I don't look at it as IMPs are better, its just people have different budgets, taste, and skills.  I chose a MC because I have always been a die hard 3rd-4th Gen fan.  Some day I'll own a 61-63 IMP, but I'll always own a 3rd-4th gen Monte.
> *


I agree, but I also beleave things are only worth what some one will pay for them,


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 31 2010, 09:36 AM~17652824
> *I here what you are saying, But I dont think anyone is saying g-bodys are above impalas, I think the argument is more about people thinking g-bodys are weak or less then...........Impalas
> *


I think there are some g bodies done right that deserve to be put up there with impalas, however I guess for me as an accountant I think very analytically and always see value and i think gm cars of the 80's were the biggest pieces of shit ever made, after owning a 84 coupe and a 81 cutless I always told myself I would never buy another. I guess i am just still pissed at GM for building such shitty cars and fucking over the american consumer..then they wonder why we buy foreign. I guess I see impalas 64 and older as the golden age of car building and that is why I hold them so much higher..I also realize building cars has nothing to do with the value as has been said but I dont have alot of bread so when I spend my money I tend to think of it as a sort of investment..and would much rather spend it on a car worth 30-40 grand vs a car worth 2,000 but thats just cuz I dont have money to throw around like others do, but not sure I would even if I did..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 31 2010, 09:21 AM~17653164
> *I think there are some g bodies done right that deserve to be put up there with impalas, however I guess for me as an accountant I think very analytically and always see value and i think gm cars of the 80's were the biggest pieces of shit ever made, after owning a 84 coupe and a 81 cutless I always told myself I would never buy another. I guess i am just still pissed at GM for building such shitty cars and fucking over the american consumer..then they wonder why we buy foreign. I guess I see impalas 64 and older as the golden age of car building and that is why I hold them so much higher..I also realize building cars has nothing to do with the value as has been said but I dont have alot of bread so when I spend my money I tend to think of it as a sort of investment..and would much rather spend it on a car worth 30-40 grand vs a car worth 2,000 but thats just cuz I dont have money to throw around like others do, but not sure I would even if I did..
> *


I never think of a car as a investment, I agree with some of your points and disagree with others,

I used to want an impala, but it seems to come with a mental disorder thats put on *some of the owners*, that makes them think they are better then others,


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 31 2010, 10:25 AM~17653187
> *I never think of a car as a investment, I agree with some of your points and disagree with others,
> 
> I used to want an impala, but it seems to come with a mental disorder thats put on some of the owners, that makes them think they are better then others,
> *


true some do, none the less I respect yours and others opinions and if thats your love then enjoy it..


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 21 2010, 10:49 PM~17567632
> *man fuck all lowriders...this hobby gives me a fucken headache!!
> *


Hobby? I dont know bout u but living and breathing this aint no "hobby"...Its my life..Everything about me revolves around that car in my garage


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 31 2010, 11:25 AM~17653187
> *I never think of a car as a investment, I agree with some of your points and disagree with others,
> 
> I used to want an impala, but it seems to come with a mental disorder thats put on some of the owners, that makes them think they are better then others,
> *


I know a few of those.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 31 2010, 09:57 AM~17653450
> *true some do, none the less I respect yours and others opinions and if thats your love then enjoy it..
> *


I try, 
My cars and lowriding has always been just like a relationship with a woman for me, love hate.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 31 2010, 11:50 AM~17653896
> *I try,
> My cars and lowriding has always been just like a relationship with a woman for me, love hate.
> *


My ride was my life for a long time til my lady and best friend past 6 months apart, ater that I realized its just a car, living life is more important than living for a car. I did alot of dirt and let alot of women go over my ride lemme tell you although I still love that car but its not my #1 priority anymore, enjoying this life and making the most of it is my priority these days..the car will be finished but not til I finish school and make some real legit money where I dont have to debate whether I am going to be able to pay my bills or get some shit plated


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

One of the reasons I got into lowriding was beacuse of the artistic version of cars.

Now days it has just turned into a wallet race, just like hot rods.

Everyone thinks I got to have chrome, I got to have chrome and shit like that.
Chrome dont make things any more custom or cleaner then anything else, it just makes it shiney.

I just got done rebuilding my 305, yes I said 305, cause I dont need any extra power, I just want reliability, cause I enjoy cruzin my shit. It was a great learning expereince and Im greatfull for my father inlaws guidance, I took the motor completely apart and reabuilt it with almost all new parts, and the carb.

I didnt put any chrome on it for a couple reasons, Of course price, but I drive my shit, and I build it for me not a plastic award. I try and be differnt and TRY and be more of an artisict individual.

Said motor

















Just like when I built my stroller, Evreyone builds taylor tots so I tryed somthing differnt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 31 2010, 09:01 AM~17653015
> *Supply and demand push the prices up on any certain car, product, ect.  Thats pretty much what it boils down to.  I don't look at it as IMPs are better, its just people have different budgets, taste, and skills.  I chose a MC because I have always been a die hard 3rd-4th Gen fan.  Some day I'll own a 61-63 IMP, but I'll always own a 3rd-4th gen Monte.
> *


just like me :biggrin: the only Impala I would own is a 62 or 68..next is a 68 rag :biggrin:...I just think its funny when I roll by,the G bodies always hit the switch on me :biggrin: And I'm Like 'yup bow down to the 68' :yes:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 29 2010, 10:11 PM~17645346
> *
> Thats a $15K paintjob homie, he could've put a $1000 paintjob and chromed the shit out the underneath like a lot of people.
> 
> ...


ok ok you got me, the cutty is nice I take back the budget commment, but as far as my OPINION goes I would never put 25k+ in a g-body. Whatever floats your boat I guess :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 31 2010, 06:41 AM~17652857
> *500,000 grand come on dawg, they also sold a fantasy car on line for 2 mil, peoples stupidity is not an accuarate measuring tool..although I have seen some G bodies on here from Majestics, Elite and other club that are works of art, that cant be denied. And I do respect the work involved even if I do not agree with the canvas, you have to respect the painter and the works they created and that I do respect..
> *



well said


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

monte's are g-body's right?
i dont think anyway hates on monte's...but regals and cutlasses arent my personal flavor.
granted, there's a car for everyone's personality and some dudes look at home in a cutty, but i think why people don't like them is partly aesthetically, they just lack the sweeping lines that older GM's(impalas) have and they don't look at mean as a caddy. it's like this...if im gonna have a old car, i want it to look DRASTICALLY different from the majority of cars on the road and g-body's just look like anyother car from the 80's.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@May 31 2010, 03:45 PM~17655905
> *ok ok you got me, the cutty is nice I take back the budget commment, but as far as my OPINION goes I would never put 25k+ in a g-body. Whatever floats your boat I guess :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I see it like this, G-body, Caddy, Impala, Bomb, or whatever else they're all part of this beautiful lowrider lifestyle we all live and love. If its on 13s and looks good, that's all that matters. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 31 2010, 11:03 AM~17654017
> *My ride was my life for a long time til my lady and best friend past 6 months apart, ater that I realized its just a car, living life is more important than living for a car. I did alot of dirt and let alot of women go over my ride lemme tell you although I still love that car but its not my #1 priority anymore, enjoying this life and making the most of it is my priority these days..the car will be finished but not til I finish school and make some real legit money where I dont have to debate whether I am going to be able to pay my bills or get some shit plated
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 1 2010, 06:43 AM~17662081
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


you cant take it with you brotha and tommorrow aint promised to nobody..


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 31 2010, 08:41 AM~17652857
> *500,000 grand come on dawg, they also sold a fantasy car on line for 2 mil, peoples stupidity is not an accuarate measuring tool..although I have seen some G bodies on here from Majestics, Elite and other club that are works of art, that cant be denied. And I do respect the work involved even if I do not agree with the canvas, you have to respect the painter and the works they created and that I do respect..
> *


IT WAS A BUICK GNX THEY MADE A FEW BACK IN 87 THEY LIMITED PRODUCTION ,THE 1 THAT SOLD A BARRETTS HAD LIKE 0-10 MILES ON IT NO RESTO - JOB , FROM THE FACTORY , TOO THE DEALER , TOO THE BUYER ,TOO CLIMATE CONTROLED STORAGE . CHECK OUT THE GNX BUICK 87 IF YOU FIND 1 MINT FOR UNDER 25 GRAND LET ME KNOW , HELL 25 GRAND IS A DEAL ON THAT CAR WHERE NOT TALKING ABOUT JUST A GRAND NATIONAL , OR A T- TYPE REGAL, TELL YOU WHAT LOOK IT UP ON BARRETT JACKSON ARCHIVES , DONT FORGET ABOUT THAT BUS ON THERE THAT SOLD FOR 5 MILLION A COUPLE YRS AGO , THE OWNER ONLY THOUGHT IT WOULD SALE 4 MAY BE 100.000 .


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 31 2010, 09:25 AM~17653187
> *I never think of a car as a investment, I agree with some of your points and disagree with others,
> 
> I used to want an impala, but it seems to come with a mental disorder thats put on some of the owners, that makes them think they are better then others,
> *


I DONT THINK OF IT AS AN INVESTMENT , BUT I DO CONSIDER RESALE WHEN BUILDING NOW MORE THAN EVER ,IVE SEEN CARS ON HERE SALE AT PRICES THAT COST LESS THAN THE PAINT ON THE CAR .


----------



## 2low2cruise (Jan 5, 2009)

as long as it looks clean ill role on it rather its a g-body or impalas etc


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

I have owned and seen all kinds of GM rides as lowriders but now that i can't afford to buy back some of those cars i let get away, and now that people are becoming elitist about their make and model i keep to my 9 ideals which my 78 regal meets:
1. Is it a GM car? 
2. Does it have a full frame?
3. Is it a rear wheel drive?
4. Is it or can it be juiced easily with coil spring suspension?
5. Does it or could it lay frame if i wanted it to?
6. Does it or could it hop if i wanted it to?
7. Does it or could it stand 3 if i wanted it to?.
8. Does it or could it have a V6 or V8 under the hood?
9. Does it or could it roll 13s or 14s, with whitewalls on it without poking out from the sides?
It works for me. :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jun 1 2010, 08:28 PM~17669024
> *IT WAS A BUICK GNX THEY MADE A FEW BACK IN 87 THEY LIMITED PRODUCTION ,THE 1 THAT SOLD A BARRETTS HAD LIKE 0-10 MILES ON IT NO RESTO - JOB , FROM THE FACTORY , TOO THE DEALER , TOO THE BUYER ,TOO CLIMATE CONTROLED STORAGE . CHECK OUT THE GNX BUICK 87 IF YOU FIND 1 MINT FOR UNDER 25 GRAND LET ME KNOW , HELL 25 GRAND IS A DEAL ON THAT CAR WHERE NOT TALKING ABOUT JUST A GRAND NATIONAL , OR A T- TYPE  REGAL, TELL YOU WHAT LOOK IT UP ON BARRETT JACKSON ARCHIVES , DONT FORGET ABOUT THAT BUS ON THERE THAT SOLD FOR 5 MILLION A COUPLE YRS AGO , THE OWNER ONLY THOUGHT IT WOULD SALE 4 MAY BE 100.000 .
> *


Using barrett jackson isnt reliable either though, those fools are so crooked who know what those cars are REALLY selling for. Just cuz they advertise that shit dont make it necessarily true. I have had my experiences with auctions and as publicized as that shit is I wouldnt take none of that shit for face value, thats all BS to get people thinking that for some reason people at their auction lose all touch with reality and bid on anything I dont buy it..the only stock g body I could see being worth 25 gs is the 85 SS monte carlo at the Arlington assembly plant with 15 original miles on it, something like that ok but as soon as you drive it a while :thumbsdown: its just like the rest..any car with low original miles is going to have a higher value though, not just G bodies so thats a moot point as well


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

grand nationals/gnxs are going for a lot everywhere these days,not just barrett jackson.trust,i look for them all the time.there will come a day when all g bodies are worth a little coin,were just not there yet.i remember when impalas were a couple grand all day long.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 2 2010, 06:07 PM~17678571
> *grand nationals/gnxs are going for a lot everywhere these days,not just barrett jackson.trust,i look for them all the time.there will come a day when all g bodies are worth a little coin,were just not there yet.i remember when impalas were a couple grand all day long.
> *


MAN I RUN ACROSS SO MANY IMPALAS ON BACK ROADS FROM TX TO NY , AND ALL THE STATES IN BETWEEN MOST OWNERS WOULD RATHER LET IT ROTT UNDER A TREE B-4 THEY TAKE A FAIR PRICE FOR IT BASED ON ITS CONDITION , REMEMBER ONCE YOU CUT IT THE VALUE JUST WENT OUT THE DOOR IN MOST CASES .


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 2 2010, 12:04 PM~17675373
> *Using barrett jackson isnt reliable either though, those fools are so crooked who know what those cars are REALLY selling for. Just cuz they advertise that shit dont make it necessarily true. I have had my experiences with auctions and as publicized as that shit is I wouldnt take none of that shit for face value, thats all BS to get people thinking that for some reason people at their auction lose all touch with reality and bid on anything I dont buy it..the only stock g body I could see being worth 25 gs is the 85 SS monte carlo at the Arlington assembly plant with 15 original miles on it, something like that ok but as soon as you drive it a while  :thumbsdown: its just like the rest..any car with low original miles is going to have a higher value though, not just G bodies so thats a moot point as well
> *


MAN U KNOW & I KNOW SOME KATS GOT MONEY OUT HERE AND IF THEY WANT IT THAT BAD THEY ARE GOING TOO BUY IT , NO MATTER WHAT . DOWN HERE IN THE ATL THESE GUYS DOWN HERE ARE DRIVING BENTS, LAMBOS & RR PHANTOMS LIKE THE DEALERS ARE GIVING THEM AWAY ,NOW I KNOW MOST OF THESE ARE LEASED CARS WITH 1500 - 2000 GRAND A MONTH PAYMENTS BUT THAT JUST GOES TOO SHOW U THAT A FOOL & HIS MONEY SHALL ALWAYS PART ?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jun 3 2010, 09:14 AM~17685064
> *MAN I RUN ACROSS SO MANY IMPALAS ON BACK ROADS FROM TX TO NY , AND ALL THE STATES IN BETWEEN MOST OWNERS WOULD RATHER LET IT ROTT UNDER A TREE B-4 THEY TAKE A FAIR PRICE FOR IT BASED ON ITS CONDITION , REMEMBER ONCE YOU CUT IT THE VALUE JUST WENT OUT THE DOOR IN MOST CASES .
> *



hey i always hear this, but id like to know why exactly?
arent they just some cuts behind the rear seat for the cylinders or something?
and cant this be repaired?

never had a car with hydros so forgive my ignorance.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jun 3 2010, 01:26 PM~17686535
> *hey i always hear this, but id like to know why exactly?
> arent they just some cuts behind the rear seat for the cylinders or something?
> and cant this be repaired?
> ...


BACK IN 91 WHEN I SOLD MY 63 ,KNOW I REMIND U THIS CAR HAD A FULLY WRAPED FRAME BUT I WAS TOLD BY AN OLD RIDER / 30 YR BODY MAN THAT BY HOPPING & THREE WHEELING CAUSES STRESS ON THE FRAME AND BODY THAT CAN BE DETECTED WHEN PUT ON A FRAME MACHINE , I USED TO DRAG RACE BACK IN THE DAY & MOST OF THE TIME WHEN THE CAR LEFT THE LINE IT WOULD PULL A TIRE OR TWO OFF THE GROUND WHICH CAUSE STRESS ON THE BODY & FRAME BECAUSE THOSE FRAMES WERE NOT WRAPED .


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

so is it the fact that the car is cut or the fact that it had hydraulics that stress the frame that make people hesitant to buy?


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jun 3 2010, 04:01 PM~17687290
> *so is it the fact that the car is cut or the fact that it had hydraulics that stress the frame that make people hesitant to buy?
> *


any car that has been cut is a liability, unless you know who cut it and what it was used for, if you have some fool out there just abusing it then you are going to have problems with the frame etc..if they put too much weight in the trunk quarters may have hidden damage you just never know..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Brick house was your car featured in a mag, I thought I seen it in a mag, If so which one and issue


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 3 2010, 06:58 PM~17688855
> *Brick house was your car featured in a mag, I thought I seen it in a mag, If so which one and issue
> *


came out in BLVD issue 6 sept/oct and lowrider mag april 2005


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 3 2010, 06:10 PM~17688944
> *came out in BLVD issue 6 sept/oct and lowrider mag april 2005
> *


I thought so, I was lookin threw my blvds the other night but my kid was being a little poop, so I had to put them down before I really got to look threw them.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 3 2010, 07:16 PM~17688984
> *I thought so, I was lookin threw my blvds the other night but my kid was being a little poop, so I had to put them down before I really got to look threw them.
> *


yea the homie tony valadez and fernando deanda both good people put me down, car was probably not ready in my opinion for mag spreads but its going to get there as soon as I finish school, both of them pulled of their magic to make it look good, great photographers can do alot for a street car..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 3 2010, 06:22 PM~17689024
> *yea the homie tony valadez and fernando deanda both good people put me down, car was probably not ready in my opinion for mag spreads but its going to get there as soon as I finish school, both of them pulled of their magic to make it look good, great photographers can do alot for a street car..
> *


Theres nothing wrong with street cars, Personally I would never want a car so nice that I would not want to drive it,

Getting into a magazine is great, I have also had features,

I miss the days when we had a few mags to choose from.
I wish we had all these all the time

Blvd, Lowrider, Tradtional, Street Low, Orilies, Lo company, Spokes and Juice, Q-vo
Street customs


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 3 2010, 07:25 PM~17689047
> *Theres nothing wrong with street cars, Personally I would never want a car so nice that I would not want to drive it,
> 
> Getting into a magazine is great, I have also had features,
> ...


Dont get me wrong, this car I am building will definently be a car for the street but it will get it showing done as well. I am first to say that I dont believe in trailerqueening and if I'm not driving it I'm not doing it. People who live in Grand Prairie and Oak Cliff know that when my ride was out it was always in the street..I also miss it, low-ridaz to me was the best magazine.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 3 2010, 06:52 PM~17689239
> *Dont get me wrong, this car I am building will definently be a car for the street but it will get it showing done as well. I am first to say that I dont believe in trailerqueening and if I'm not driving it I'm not doing it. People who live in Grand Prairie and Oak Cliff know that when my ride was out it was always in the street..I also miss it, low-ridaz to me was the best magazine.
> *


  I worked for Brandon (lowridaz)

it was first main street Lowridaz, then it was Low Ridaz, then Tradtional Lowriding then Laid.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Tradtional was my fav, I set up 4 of the photoshoots in the first issue of that mag.

The True Art, Sublime 1, Dressed To Impress, Elmos Fire,


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 3 2010, 07:57 PM~17689275
> * I worked for Brandon (lowridaz)
> 
> it was first main street Lowridaz, then it was Low Ridaz, then Tradtional Lowriding then Laid.
> *


yea I used to have to dodge bullitts to find lowridaz cuz it was only at one place and that shit was ruff! Dope fiends trying to break in the ride hoes rubbing on me and shit while I was trying to get to the ride, lol, shit was worth it though bad ass mag..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 3 2010, 07:05 PM~17689334
> *yea I used to have to dodge bullitts to find lowridaz cuz it was only at one place and that shit was ruff! Dope fiends trying to break in the ride hoes rubbing on me and shit while I was trying to get to the ride, lol, shit was worth it though bad ass mag..
> *


I have every issue but one, Cause I gave it back to Brandon the editor casue he told me he didnt even have that one, Now I kinda wish I didnt,

which issues do you have?

There were only 8, nine if you count the issue he did differnt covers for.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 3 2010, 08:08 PM~17689361
> *I have every issue but one, Cause I gave it back to Brandon the editor casue he told me he didnt even have that one, Now I kinda wish I didnt,
> 
> which issues do you have?
> ...


yea I got like 7 of them I think I am only missing the first issue..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 3 2010, 08:13 PM~17689400
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


damn missing a few but I guess I see what your saying the only vol 1 lowridaz I have is issue 3 the rest are vol II or as you put it low ridaz I have vol 1,6,7 the rest I have somewhere but i think they were also vol 2..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 3 2010, 07:20 PM~17689462
> *damn missing a few but I guess I see what your saying the only vol 1 lowridaz I have is issue 3 the rest are vol II or as you put it low ridaz I have vol 1,6,7 the rest I have somewhere but i think they were also vol 2..
> *


This was the run all except the one Im missing,










Sounds like you went threw alot to get yours, I collect all kinds of lowrider mags I can get my hands on


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 17 2010, 01:58 PM~17516613
> *from what i see on this site is if you own a impala you can talk down on anyone
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 3 2010, 08:26 PM~17689527
> *This was the run all except the one Im missing,
> 
> 
> ...











yea back then couldnt find them anywhere in Dallas, was lucky to come across these..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 3 2010, 07:33 PM~17689585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: 

I have a hand in somthing in everyone of those issues except one :biggrin: Memorys


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 3 2010, 08:36 PM~17689608
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I have a hand in somthing in everyone of those issues except one of those  :biggrin:  Memorys
> *


Ive got an overflow box with the others in it, I'll look for it tommorrow and post em up, yea something to take pride in badass mags..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 3 2010, 07:38 PM~17689619
> *Ive got an overflow box with the others in it, I'll look for it tommorrow and post em up, yea something to take pride in badass mags..
> *


I loved them mags, I wish Brandon would not have thrown the towel in, but whats you going to do, he gave it a go more then once, Better to try then never try at all.


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Every car culture has a lower cost car that is easy to get into and fix it because of how common it is. Later that car becomes the icon of that particular car culture's generation.

FWD drag racing - Civic
Drifting = 240z
Offroad = jeep wrangler
Modern muscle car = Mustang
Lowriding = G body

I wouldn't worry about what people say. A CLEAN car is a CLEAN car and gets my respect.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OnQuest (Jun 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 19 2010, 01:26 AM~17527342
> *MY CLUB IS ALL ABOUT G-BODIES, LET SOMEONE TALK SHIT, THEY WONT TO MY FACE. HERES MINE AND I LOVE IT!!
> 
> 
> ...



Love the G-body myself...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@May 28 2010, 08:13 PM~17636214
> *BUT THERES NO RIDE IN THE WORLD LIKE A CADILLAC , MY LAC OUT RIDES MY IMPALA ALL DAY   , MY LACS A 79 , MY CHEVY IS A 68 , BUT BACK TO THE TOPIC MUCH PROPS TO U G- BODY BUILDERS IVE HAD A FEW CARS IN MY 23 YRS OF LOWRIDING SOME G- BODYS , OLDS ,CHEVY ,BUICK ,PONT , HELL THERE ALL GOOD CARS TO ME WEATHER YOUR DRAG RACING THEM OR LOWRIDING . PS THE LAST G- BODY GNX THAT I SAW SOLD WENT AT BARRETT JACKSONS FOR A LITTLE OVER 500.000 GRAND
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 6 2010, 10:05 PM~17712051
> *Every car culture has a lower cost car that is easy to get into and fix it because of how common it is. Later that car becomes the icon of that particular car culture's generation.
> 
> FWD drag racing - Civic
> ...


:yes: G-Bodies are pretty much the civics of lowriding nowadays


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jun 7 2010, 05:36 PM~17718881
> *:yes: G-Bodies are pretty much the civics of lowriding nowadays
> *


never thought about it like that..... good point


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLhZ52vVK-I&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTWLNjxOdNc


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jun 7 2010, 02:36 PM~17718881
> *:yes: G-Bodies are pretty much the civics of lowriding nowadays
> *


Yep, it's pretty much the Civic / 240sx of lowriding. And that's ok, the Impala used to be the G body of lowriding. And look how well that turned out. :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 3 2010, 08:40 PM~17689641
> *I loved them mags, I wish Brandon would not have thrown the towel in, but whats you going to do, he gave it a go more then once, Better to try then never try at all.
> *


from what I hear running a magazine is alot like running a restaraunt hard to turn a profit and produce quality product at the same time..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 7 2010, 03:23 PM~17719288
> *from what I hear running a magazine is alot like running a restaraunt hard to turn a profit and produce quality product at the same time..
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i didnt read 14 pages of shit talking but IMO they are a good starter lowrider for the price. just for the fact that most newbies need to learn somewhere right? most people dont keep their first ride and sure dont build a full turntable car either.i do give props to those that have them full show in and out but 80% of g-bodies are daily buckets on wheels. i have owned 3 in my car building days but i would like a lac or impala myself. plus im a big boy and dont like to feel like a giant in a midget car.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 30 2010, 02:11 AM~17645346
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW :0 thats amazing


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 8 2010, 09:17 PM~17732018
> *WOW  :0  thats amazing
> *


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 7 2010, 05:11 PM~17719194
> *Yep, it's pretty much the Civic / 240sx of lowriding. And that's ok, the Impala used to be the G body of lowriding. And look how well that turned out.  :biggrin:
> *


I would think the 90's Lincolns Towncars and Caddy Fleetwoods would be that considering you can find alot of Towncars and Fleetwoods almost a dime a dozen. I see 90 TC all the time going for $1500-2500


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Jun 18 2010, 06:45 PM~17827050
> *I would think the 90's Lincolns Towncars and Caddy Fleetwoods would be that considering you can find alot of Towncars and Fleetwoods almost a dime a dozen.  I see 90 TC all the time going for $1500-2500
> *


oh yea forgot about those too


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+May 18 2010, 10:29 PM~17535165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to like G-bodies, back when I was a teenager.. then I grew up! I agree that they are good starter lowriders.. I think they get a bad rap from people throwing rusty chinas or bolt ons on a dented up G-body and calling it a "lowrider"..
I personally will never own a G-body again, I feel I've graduated to that "next level" of car building.. G-bodies seem too pre-school or Fisher Price to me.. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i like my regal i build it from nothing so people who talk shit need to keep it moving yeah impalas are beautyful cars and actually my dream car is a 61 rag but the man makes the car not the other way around no of us in here are small enough to hide behind a emblem


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 21 2010, 11:23 AM~17845890
> *i like my regal i build it from nothing so people who talk shit need to keep it moving yeah impalas are beautyful cars and actually my dream car is a 61 rag but the man makes the car not the other way around no of us in here are small enough to hide behind a emblem
> 
> 
> ...


nice regal.
i once had an 85 cuttles 2 door
a clean g body is a clean g body


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 21 2010, 01:49 PM~17845624
> *Around here all the dirt track racers take the G-bodies, strip em down to nothing, and race em around the track..
> I used to like G-bodies, back when I was a teenager.. then I grew up! I agree that they are good starter lowriders.. I think they get a bad rap from people throwing rusty chinas or bolt ons on a dented up G-body and calling it a "lowrider"..
> I personally will never own a G-body again, I feel I've graduated to that "next level" of car building.. G-bodies seem too pre-school or Fisher Price to me.. :biggrin:
> *




Lowrider is the person the car is the expression of that person. It may be just a dented up g body on rusty chinas to you but to others its an accomplishment. AN expression of our selves. I am a die hard lowrider and could not afford to move on from my "pre school" ride for a long time. 


you are a lowrider in its realest truest form in the game today. *STRAIGHT UP SNOB*!


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 21 2010, 11:49 AM~17845624
> *I personally will never own a G-body again, I feel I've graduated to that "next level" of car building.. G-bodies seem too pre-school or Fisher Price to me.. :biggrin:
> *


Sweet, more for me! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 22 2010, 07:28 AM~17853707
> *Sweet, more for me! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: yes because these cars in 10 years are gonna be just as rare and just as hard to build as impalas g bodies might be a dime or doesen now but nothing lasts forever speaking of which im starting to see less and less of them even in junk yards hno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jun 21 2010, 08:15 PM~17850217
> *nice regal.
> i once had an 85 cuttles 2 door
> a clean g body is a clean g body
> *



THANK YOU! thats all i needed to hear that 61 looks killer


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 21 2010, 02:23 PM~17845890
> *i like my regal i build it from nothing so people who talk shit need to keep it moving yeah impalas are beautyful cars and actually my dream car is a 61 rag but the man makes the car not the other way around no of us in here are small enough to hide behind a emblem
> 
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jun 22 2010, 09:48 AM~17854701
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 18 2010, 09:36 AM~17525729
> *Anyone who would talk shit & think ALL G-Bodys are cheap/shitty are crazy
> 
> 
> ...


you can just feel the sense of classiness from the 80s rock playing in the backround


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 21 2010, 11:49 AM~17845624
> *Around here all the dirt track racers take the G-bodies, strip em down to nothing, and race em around the track..
> I used to like G-bodies, back when I was a teenager.. then I grew up! I agree that they are good starter lowriders.. I think they get a bad rap from people throwing rusty chinas or bolt ons on a dented up G-body and calling it a "lowrider"..
> I personally will never own a G-body again, I feel I've graduated to that "next level" of car building.. G-bodies seem too pre-school or Fisher Price to me.. :biggrin:
> *


Having a Glasshouse is cool & I hope to own one someday but if I have to get rid of my G-Body to get it, then too me its not worth it cuz I dont wanna be in the* "USE 2 HAVE CLUB" :biggrin:*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*G-Body is a "Golden Investment" :biggrin: 





*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

how the fuck can you talk shit about this??????


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've seen lincoln towncars, and newer caddy fleetwoods, and glasshouses used in monster truck shows too.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 22 2010, 05:02 PM~17858093
> *how the fuck can you talk shit about this??????
> 
> 
> ...


Nice interior and smooth bumpers! :cheesy: That Regal would be super-clean without those "patterns"... :happysad:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 22 2010, 08:28 AM~17853707
> *Sweet, more for me! :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad people still like G-bodies.. myself, I just don't have interest in them anymore.. I don't hate them, they just don't appeal to me.. Not everyone has the time to take on an Impala, or Bomb, I understand...
I'm one of those idiots that chooses to build these *rare cars* that it's damn near impossible finding parts for! Shows you how smart I am... :happysad:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 22 2010, 04:02 PM~17858093
> *how the fuck can you talk shit about this??????
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE THEM bumpers :0


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 23 2010, 09:06 AM~17865058
> *Nice interior and smooth bumpers!  :cheesy:  That Regal would be super-clean without those "patterns"... :happysad:
> *


That paint job is tight,

Tight enough to fly this plaque


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 23 2010, 01:49 PM~17866761
> *That paint job is tight,
> 
> Tight enough to fly this plaque
> ...


I knew that was coming, that interior style is a dead give-away... That shit on the side though! :barf: :barf:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I like G bodys...this is my old one. but i got my eyes on another one for the streets...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 23 2010, 04:52 PM~17867302
> *That shit on the side though! :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2010, 06:42 PM~17868332
> *:uh:
> *



DON'T FORGET THE TON OF PLACES TO FIND REPO PARTS :uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 23 2010, 01:52 PM~17867302
> * That shit on the side though!
> *


THE SHIT COMIN OUT THE SIDE OF YOUR NECK! THAT RIDE IS PURE STYLE.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 23 2010, 05:52 PM~17869491
> *DON'T FORGET THE TON OF PLACES TO FIND REPO PARTS  :uh:
> *


 :wave: Where are thoes Ton of Repo parts at ? I need a lot of stuff for my 78 Cutty....
Sometimes I wish I did have a 64 Impala...just think how easy life would be if we could just get on a web sight & buy any brand new part we need 24/7 just a few clicks of the key board & a few weeks later its at your door :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 23 2010, 06:23 PM~17869752
> *:wave:  Where are thoes Ton of Repo parts at ? I need a lot of stuff for my 78 Cutty....
> Sometimes I wish I did have a 64 Impala...just think how easy life would be if we could just get on a web sight & buy any brand new part we need 24/7 just a few clicks of the key board & a few weeks later its at your door  :biggrin:
> *


O but its so much easier to build g-bodys :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 23 2010, 09:23 PM~17869752
> *:wave:  Where are thoes Ton of Repo parts at ? I need a lot of stuff for my 78 Cutty....
> Sometimes I wish I did have a 64 Impala...just think how easy life would be if we could just get on a web sight & buy any brand new part we need 24/7 just a few clicks of the key board & a few weeks later its at your door  :biggrin:
> *


he was being sarcastic bro.




while they make EVERYTHING for a 64, they dont make hardly shit for a g-body.


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 22 2010, 04:02 PM~17858093
> *how the fuck can you talk shit about this??????
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :wow: I LOVE THAT COLOR COMBO!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2010, 11:39 PM~17871274
> *he was being sarcastic bro.
> while they make EVERYTHING for a 64, they dont make hardly shit for a g-body.
> *



WHO ME? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2010, 08:39 PM~17871274
> *he was being sarcastic bro.
> while they make EVERYTHING for a 64, they dont make hardly shit for a g-body.
> *


I know,  

I was being sarcastic to, :happysad:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

i gotta love the gs







they can get high priced, to


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2010, 10:39 PM~17871274
> *he was being sarcastic bro.
> while they make EVERYTHING for a 64, they dont make hardly shit for a g-body.
> *


there is a reason they make EVERYTHING!! They are in demand!! :|


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

g bodies = :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74_Glass_@Jun 24 2010, 01:25 AM~17872267
> *NICE!!! :wow: I LOVE THAT COLOR COMBO!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


classic west coast paint! If the haters would spend some time out west they woud see where the color inspiration came from.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 24 2010, 07:23 AM~17874371
> *there is a reason they make EVERYTHING!! They are in demand!!  :|
> *


Your right, they are in demand, cause there is no one trying to be original anymore, everyone just wants to keep up with the jones,

Fuck the Jones


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 24 2010, 03:17 PM~17877986
> *Your right, they are in demand, cause there is no one trying to be original anymore, everyone just wants to keep up with the jones,
> 
> Fuck the Jones
> *


That makes me think of the hook on this song when you said that :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 24 2010, 04:26 PM~17878487
> *That makes me think of the hook on this song when you said that :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 24 2010, 10:23 AM~17874371
> *there is a reason they make EVERYTHING!! They are in demand!!  :|
> *


good point man, good point.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

id take a g-body over ANY 4 door, ANY day. :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 24 2010, 04:41 PM~17878588
> *id take a g-body over ANY 4 door, ANY day. :biggrin:
> *










i would never choose a g body over this :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 24 2010, 07:00 PM~17879574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jun 25 2010, 03:53 AM~17883388
> *:happysad:  :uh:
> *


  :uh:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

FUCK THAT! euro clip cutlass and ls montes are hard as fuck if there clean :yes:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jun 24 2010, 07:00 PM~17879574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE U SERIOUS! THAT JUNK


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> ARE U SERIOUS! THAT JUNK
> [/quote
> ITS MORE OF A CLASSIC THEN A G BODY WILL EVER BE NOT EVERYONES INTO THAT 4 DOORS ARE GAY SHIT SOME PEOPLE WILL SEE AN OLD SKOO 4 DOOR AND SEE A BADASS CLASSIC LOWRIDER G BODYS ARE EVERY WHERE FOO


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> > ARE U SERIOUS! THAT JUNK
> > [/quote
> > ITS MORE OF A CLASSIC THEN A G BODY WILL EVER BE NOT EVERYONES INTO THAT 4 DOORS ARE GAY SHIT SOME PEOPLE WILL SEE AN OLD SKOO 4 DOOR AND SEE A BADASS CLASSIC LOWRIDER G BODYS ARE EVERY WHERE FOO
> 
> ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 26 2010, 08:59 PM~17894882
> *All I see is a clean ass parts car  :biggrin:
> *


Dear Chasey Lain
I wrote to explain
I'm your biggest fan
I just wanted to ask
Could I eat your ass?
Write back as soon as you can

You've had a lotta dick
Had a lotta dick
I've had a lotta time
Had a lotta time
You've had a lotta dick Chasey
But you ain't had mine

Dear Chasey Lain
I wrote to complain
Ya never wrote me back
How could I ever eat
Your ass when ya treat
Your biggest fan like that?

You've had a lotta dick
Had a lotta dick
I've had a lotta time
Had a lotta time
You've had a lotta dick Chasey
But you ain't had mine

Dear Chasey Lain
I wrote to constrain
This letter is my last
As your biggest fan
I must demand
You let me eat your ass

You've had a lotta dick
Had a lotta dick
I've had a lotta time
Had a lotta time
You've had a lotta dick Chasey
But you ain't had mine

P.S.
Mom and Dad this is Chasey
Chasey this is my mom and dad
Now show �em them titties
Now show �em them titties
P.S.
Mom and Dad this is Chasey
Chasey this is my mom and dad
Now show �em them titties
Now show �em them titties

Would ya fuck me for blow?


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> > ARE U SERIOUS! THAT JUNK
> > [/quote
> > ITS MORE OF A CLASSIC THEN A G BODY WILL EVER BE NOT EVERYONES INTO THAT 4 DOORS ARE GAY SHIT SOME PEOPLE WILL SEE AN OLD SKOO 4 DOOR AND SEE A BADASS CLASSIC LOWRIDER G BODYS ARE EVERY WHERE FOO
> 
> ...


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

BUT F**K IT THATS JUST MY OPINION!!! :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jun 26 2010, 06:24 PM~17895004
> *ya every one has there own tast, but just cause its  old car dont mean its a cool classic come on what is that a 4 door pontiac? ya it would be nice OG. and theres a reason g bodies are every where FOOL!
> *


thats cause lowriding isnt about originality anymore its about doing what the next ***** did


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 26 2010, 06:04 PM~17894912
> *Dear Chasey Lain
> I wrote to explain
> I'm your biggest fan
> ...


*Ok you kinda loss me on this Im not 100% sure where your trying to go wit this one :dunno: *


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 26 2010, 09:58 PM~17895150
> *Ok you kinda loss me on this Im not 100% sure where your trying to go wit this one  :dunno:
> *



X2


I THINK HE HAD A LIL TO MUCH TO DRINK


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 26 2010, 09:58 PM~17895149
> *thats cause lowriding isnt about originality anymore its about doing what the next ***** did
> *


nailed the fuck out it my man. Stole it for my signature


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 27 2010, 01:14 PM~17899124
> *nailed the fuck out it my man. Stole it for my signature
> *


IF YOUR FIXING UP A PIECE OF SHIT FOR THE SAKE OF BEING ORIGINAL....THAN FUCK IT ILL DO WHAT THE NEXT HOMIE DID!!!!!!!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

FUCK THE JONES.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Here is somthing differnt that I think everyone will appericate.


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 27 2010, 02:57 PM~17899666
> *Here is somthing differnt that I think everyone will appericate.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 27 2010, 02:57 PM~17899666
> *Here is somthing differnt that I think everyone will appericate.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jun 27 2010, 05:40 PM~17899574
> *IF YOUR FIXING UP A PIECE OF SHIT FOR THE SAKE OF BEING ORIGINAL....THAN FUCK IT ILL DO WHAT THE NEXT HOMIE DID!!!!!!!
> *


I am talking about not giving a fuck what everyone is going to think.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 27 2010, 05:57 PM~17899666
> *Here is somthing differnt that I think everyone will appericate.
> 
> 
> ...


fucking cool idea


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 27 2010, 03:28 PM~17899869
> *I am talking about not giving a fuck what everyone is going to think.
> *


THAN BE ORIGANAL HOMIE.....AS LONG AS YOU LIKE IT!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 27 2010, 06:36 AM~17897319
> *X2
> I THINK HE HAD A LIL TO MUCH TO DRINK
> 
> ...


drinking a fifth of tequila and the internet is not a good match. :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jun 27 2010, 02:40 PM~17899574
> *IF YOUR FIXING UP A PIECE OF SHIT FOR THE SAKE OF BEING ORIGINAL....THAN FUCK IT ILL DO WHAT THE NEXT HOMIE DID!!!!!!!
> *


and thats why you fly that plaque


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jun 27 2010, 06:59 PM~17900002
> *THAN BE ORIGANAL HOMIE.....AS LONG AS YOU LIKE IT!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


and I wouldn't call my car a piece of shit.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 27 2010, 02:57 PM~17899666
> *Here is somthing differnt that I think everyone will appericate.
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

I love G-bodies ! ...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... When im next to them, they make my Impala look so much nicer!
:rimshot:
:happysad:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Jun 28 2010, 11:17 AM~17906741
> *I love G-bodies ! ...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... When im next to them, they make my Impala look so much nicer!
> :rimshot:
> :happysad:
> *


* I bet the OG Bomb guys feel the same way when parked next to your Impala :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 28 2010, 03:48 PM~17907252
> * I bet the OG Bomb guys feel the same way when parked next to your Impala :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: 
Your fast fleetwood..... :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I can appreciate a clean Regal or Cutlass..... but I wouldnt be trading my burnt out 64 Impala for one anytime soon. BTW.... trying to get respect for your car and calling other peoples cars burnt out.... not a great combo

:scrutinize: 

To each his own....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 17 2010, 02:19 PM~17517460
> *its just like everyone talking shit on 4 doors  if you dont like it dont fuckin look at it its not your money thats paying for it so STFU  thank you that is all
> *


4 DOORS ARE PARTS CARS... UNLESS ITS A WAGON OR HEARSE... THOSE ARE ACCEPTABLE.....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 28 2010, 03:18 PM~17907252
> * I bet the OG Bomb guys feel the same way when parked next to your Impala :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

I drive a bomb and would never look down on ANY car like mine is a better style.

Stuck up ass mother fuckers with their snobby bull shit are ruining the the lowrider scene.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 28 2010, 03:42 PM~17907981
> *:0
> Stuck up ass mother fuckers with their snobby bull shit are ruining the the lowrider scene.
> *


 :uh: gotta x2 this


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

gbodys = no value- if you like them great- just dont expect to get much when you lace it up then try to flip it.

Monte LS will alwayz be my favorite.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 28 2010, 01:42 PM~17907981
> *:0
> 
> I drive a bomb and would never look down on ANY car like mine is a better style.
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jun 24 2010, 04:41 PM~17878588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: 

Thats one stereotype in lowriding that I can't stand. Whoever made that one up is an idiot because there are plenty of badass cars that are 4 doors


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

funny how none of those is a impala or bel air 4 door


----------



## SAN DIEGO GUY!!! (Oct 14, 2009)

IT WORKS FOR ME AND ITS FOR SELL 2 EACH HIS OWN


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAN DIEGO GUY!!!_@Jun 29 2010, 02:27 AM~17914496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same San Diego Guy from the old Young Hogg vids back in the day??


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 29 2010, 01:53 AM~17913556
> *:nono:
> 
> Thats one stereotype in lowriding that I can't stand. Whoever made that one up is an idiot because there are plenty of badass cars that are 4 doors
> ...


no fair! You and your dad, brother etc build some bad ass cars!

I want that bomb!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*The first Lowrider Knight Rider & its a G-Body... :0 :biggrin: 





*


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 28 2010, 11:13 PM~17913682
> *funny how none of those is a impala or bel air 4 door
> *


Yeah that's the exception, but you can't automatically shit on all 4 door vehicles.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 29 2010, 05:21 AM~17914766
> *no fair! You and your dad, brother etc build some bad ass cars!
> 
> I want that bomb!
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 28 2010, 11:13 PM~17913682
> *funny how none of those is a impala or bel air 4 door
> *


I would rather take a 93-96 fleetwood than an impala :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 29 2010, 11:09 AM~17915549
> *Thanks bro!  :biggrin:
> *


that shit is in the record books homeboy!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 29 2010, 08:08 AM~17915543
> *Yeah that's the exception, but you can't automatically shit on all 4 door vehicles.
> *


that doesnt make you any different from the rest of them :uh:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 29 2010, 11:48 AM~17917132
> *that doesnt make you any different from the rest of them :uh:
> *


Hey bro if you have a 4door impala and that's your dream car, then build it. Do you for YOU, not for anyone else.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 29 2010, 04:29 PM~17918049
> *Hey bro if you have a 4door impala and that's your dream car, then build it. Do you for YOU, not for anyone else.
> *


you guys showed us that ANY car can be on top, it just takes heart and hard work. Fuck the number of doors or the badge on the fender.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 29 2010, 11:53 AM~17916273
> *that shit is in the record books homeboy!
> *



:yes:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 27 2010, 09:31 PM~17902826
> *and thats why you fly that plaque
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Jun 28 2010, 12:42 PM~17907981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 29 2010, 02:05 PM~17918403
> *you guys showed us that ANY car can be on top, it just takes heart and hard work. Fuck the number of doors or the badge on the fender.
> *


Exactly bro, I couldn't have said it any better. That's why I don't understand why people would "hate" on a g body, or a bomb, or even a 4 door impala, they're all cars that have the potential to become badass lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## nunezcmn (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@May 16 2010, 11:25 PM~17511885
> *:dunno:
> *


because they know back in the day lowriding was the REAL LOWRIDING...custom cars, all old school. none of this euro fast and the furious stuff...a lowrider is a ...BIG LONG CAR SLAMMMED. THEY WILL BE ASKING THE SAME THING WHEN THERE....OLDER


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 28 2010, 03:42 PM~17907981
> *:0
> 
> I drive a bomb and would never look down on ANY car like mine is a better style.
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: been saying that shit for a minute now


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Why do people talk shit about G-bodys





















because


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 18 2010, 06:24 PM~17530617
> *this is why g bodies suck, because the owners are defensive pricks when someone points out the fact that lots of people build them thinking its cuz they are cool,but like i said earlier, they are just common, not popular. And no, there's nothing wrong with a g-body, I love the way they look,but too many people building them because of some false popularity status they think the cars have.
> 
> I'm gonna post of video of me lightin mine on fire...
> *


You haven't posted one single picture your entire career on LIL.

Everytime you get called out on it you disappear. 

STFU retard,


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 29 2010, 05:32 PM~17918653
> *Exactly bro, I couldn't have said it any better. That's why I don't understand why people would "hate" on a g body, or a bomb, or even a 4 door impala, they're all cars that have the potential to become badass lowriders. :biggrin:
> *


FAIL. I aint building no fucking parts cars...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

,why do u care bout wat people say bout g bodies.? u shudnt care,.

thats the thing bout real lowriders,.,.we dont care bout wat people say

bout us or our cars,.,.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 3 2010, 07:49 AM~17951765
> *FAIL. I aint building no fucking parts cars...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Bottom line Gee's Are inexpensive and very easy to find in great condition. 4 the cat starting out in the game or 4 a daily, shit even 4 the cat looking to play with something in the G-arage and may not have the money or the resources to fuck with a classic. Again







(Og rag 56k Og miles $6 G's) Another 6 coupled with a little elbow grease and U bringing something pretty to the dance! 100% clean 100% street. Real talk fucking love them 1977 Regals and Cutlass. Like to see Dudes fuck with them. Now them was gangsta


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 3 2010, 07:49 AM~17951765
> *FAIL. I aint building no fucking parts cars...
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 3 2010, 07:49 AM~17951760
> *You haven't posted one single picture your entire career on LIL.
> 
> Everytime you get called out on it you disappear.
> ...



:drama:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jul 3 2010, 03:52 PM~17953244
> *   ,why do u care bout wat people say bout g bodies.? u shudnt care,.
> 
> thats the thing bout real lowriders,.,.we dont care bout wat people say
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

These mofo's need to slow down on the estrogen pills. I guess thats what happens when lowriding goes mainstream. Any pooh-butt can lowride. Thats how threads like this stay alive.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 3 2010, 10:49 AM~17951765
> *FAIL. I aint building no fucking parts cars...
> *


you ever seen his cars?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2010, 08:56 AM~18001572
> *you ever seen his cars?
> *


 :no:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 3 2010, 06:29 AM~17951698
> *Why do people talk shit about G-bodys
> because
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: because g bodys are little.............


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 9 2010, 05:50 PM~18005984
> *:cheesy: because g bodys are little.............
> *


----------



## silent1503 (Sep 3, 2008)

so because some people are defensive over their car, it means ALL of em are? i was never defensive over my 84 cutlass..if you didnt like it-fine..youre not driving it, i am...i love g bodies, especially the cutlass..you can say what you want about em if you dont like em dont buy em.. and you cant blame the price going up entirely on the muscle car guys :roflmao: they dont destroy them either any more than anyone here destroys their cars ..g bodies are getting older & older so the price will go up..you can buy a rust bucket for $1000 sometimes less or one in perfect condition or restored for up to 10,000 or more..i wouldnt pay that much but if you got the money hey its your choice..


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by silent1503_@Jul 10 2010, 10:57 PM~18013806
> *so because some people are defensive over their car, it means ALL of em are? i was never defensive over my 84 cutlass..if you didnt like it-fine..youre not driving it, i am...i love g bodies, especially the cutlass..you can say what you want about em if you dont like em dont buy em.. and you cant blame the price going up entirely on the muscle car guys  :roflmao: they dont destroy them either any more than anyone here destroys their cars ..g bodies are getting older & older so the price will go up..you can buy a rust bucket for $1000 sometimes less or one in perfect condition or restored for up to 10,000 or more..i wouldnt pay that much but if you got the money hey its your choice..
> *


Soon G Bodies are gonna be considered classics and the price will go up like you said.

Then we'll see what ppl have to say about g bodies since they'll be pretty valuable


----------



## silent1503 (Sep 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 10 2010, 10:19 PM~18013972
> *Soon G Bodies are gonna be considered classics and the price will go up like you said.
> 
> Then we'll see what ppl have to say about g bodies since they'll be pretty valuable
> *



i bought my 84 for 1200 because the guy i bought it from knew NOTHIN about engines.. idle was real rough it barely ran. he threw daytons on it and was tryin to sell a "lowrider cutty" ..spark plug wires were shot, probably the og ones from 1984 from the looks of it..in the dark you could see where one of the wires had split and it was arcing against the engine block. of course, he never noticed. he didnt know enough about the engine to TRY to fix it so he rather jus sell it..my gain though  I replaced the plugs & wires and the distributor cap & rotor, changed the oil, and she ran like a dream til the day i sold her for 3500..


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by silent1503_@Jul 10 2010, 11:32 PM~18014032
> *i bought my 84 for 1200 because the guy i bought it from knew NOTHIN about engines.. idle was real rough it barely ran. he threw daytons on it and was tryin to sell a "lowrider cutty" ..spark plug wires were shot, probably the og ones from 1984 from the looks of it..in the dark you could see where one of the wires had split and it was arcing against the engine block. of course, he never noticed. he didnt know enough about the engine to TRY to fix it so he rather jus sell it..my gain though  I replaced the plugs & wires and the distributor cap & rotor, changed the oil, and she ran like a dream til the day i sold her for 3500..
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 10 2010, 08:19 PM~18013972
> *Soon G Bodies are gonna be considered classics and the price will go up like you said.
> 
> Then we'll see what ppl have to say about g bodies since they'll be pretty valuable
> *


it ll probably still be the same shit, people with impalas gonna still be hating i doubt they'll ever reach the impala prices since theyre were so many g bodies made with the same body style. but then again alot of cars are getting crushed so you never know. by the way im not hating i own a g body cant say i love it but it is what it is alot better than driving around all those shit cars around like camrys. that and of course theyre are the exeptions like the grand nationals but thats on a whole other level.


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

I thought the only people that didn't like G-bodys was the cops from what im hearing now-a-days. Back in 86' I owned a brand new regal, A cadillac, and a 59 impala. I still own my lifted Cadillac and lifted 59 impala, but I still miss my reagal when ever I see one. I wouldn't mind having one as a daily w/ 13's. I think people should't worry about what other people think about your ride as along as you like it. ( Ok lets face it the girls are the bottom line if thats what you worried about)!!! Even though I'm married now Im sure theres a few girls out there that remeber my regal whenever they see one.  
http://www.flickr.com/photos/juschiln/9909...57594063596556/


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 17 2010, 12:58 PM~17516613
> *from what i see on this site is if you own a impala you can talk down on anyone
> *


 ha ha hah a real talk LOL OL


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

My brother and I love them since we grew up driving them and
Working on them. When I started paying attention to cars I thought
impalas were too old.G bodies are from our generation.Ours are clean ass can be too and I would not roll on another car unless it was a rag impala up to 63'.If we wanted a hardtop mpala I`m sure we could get them. I would honestly have a hard time choosing between a rag'62and an 87 GNX.
85 GN 
86 442 1300 miles !!!!!
87 LS (used to be blue on blue)
88 Cutlass "Classic" all o.g. 
My statement is also backed up by his 87 Grand National T-tops that is stored away  























































[/img]


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

G bodys are like kandy paint no denying them unless you are a older vato even then :biggrin :


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jul 11 2010, 08:37 PM~18021123
> *My brother and I love them since we grew up driving them and
> Working on them. When I started paying attention to cars I thought
> impalas were too old.G bodies are from our generation.Ours are clean ass can be too and I would not roll on another car  unless it was a rag impala up to 63'.If we wanted a hardtop mpala I`m sure we could get them. I would honestly have a hard time choosing between a rag'62and an 87 GNX.
> ...


nice rides love the 442 and gn those will for sure appreciate in value, and your the first person Ive heard say impalas were too old, i think bombs are too old not interested in building one at all, Ive also been driving g bodies since i could drive took my drivers test in one, but Ive had 4 g bodies and I'm starting to get sick of them to be completely honest feels real repetitive to me


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 12 2010, 11:19 AM~18024912
> *nice rides love the 442 and gn those will for sure appreciate in value, and your the first person Ive heard say impalas were too old, i think bombs are too old not interested in building one at all, Ive also been driving g bodies since i could drive took my drivers test in one, but Ive had 4 g bodies and I'm starting to get sick of them to be completely honest feels real repetitive to me
> *


Dont get me wrong I love looking at impalas and Bombs but to roll on
would have to be a rag or a clean ass G body. Dont think I would ever get bored of them , they will always remind me of good times. Might end up one day giving them up for a 62 rag project though.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 12 2010, 11:19 AM~18024912
> *nice rides love the 442 and gn those will for sure appreciate in value, and your the first person Ive heard say impalas were too old, i think bombs are too old not interested in building one at all, Ive also been driving g bodies since i could drive took my drivers test in one, but Ive had 4 g bodies and I'm starting to get sick of them to be completely honest feels real repetitive to me
> *


*
*

I know how you feel Ive had 6 G-bodys myself & it does feel like your just buying the same parts over & over again. Ive had BigBody Caddys, Caprices, & Towncars also but ive always had a soft spot for a Oldsmobile Cutlass. If you drive your car daily sence you started driving, I can see how it will get old quick. Before I got my 78 Cutty I had not been behind the wheel of a G-body for the last 5 years but the first time I drove my new Cutty it made me think of my teenage years. Back when it was all about having fun & just rollen wit your homies or picking up a chick for some back seat action. My younger brother saw what I was doing & he fell in love with Cuttys also his first car is a 79 Cutty & he still owns it. I know no matter what im going to always have a G-body in my collection no matter what other kinda rides I got.
I pick my kid up from school everyday in a Caddy ESV but that dont mean shit when its time to have fun like on the 4th of July I pull the tops of the Cutty and roll cuz I wanna pass on all thoes good G-Body memories to the next generation


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jul 12 2010, 12:23 PM~18025447
> *Dont get me  wrong I love looking at impalas and Bombs but to roll on
> would have to be a rag or a clean ass G body. Dont think I would ever get bored of them , they will always remind me of good times. Might end up one day giving them up for a 62 rag project though.
> *


*
*

Dont do it homie 62 Rag Impalas are nice but if you got to get rid of your cars that are done to get a project it just dont seem worth it, get the 62 to work on as a dream car project & keep the G-Body to drive while you build it that way you will still have something clean to roll


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY+Jul 12 2010, 11:23 AM~18025447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what you mean and yeah Ive dailyd a g body constantly i basically learned to drive in my 81 mc, right now my Lincoln has been sitting in the garage for a few months its hot as hell and i could be rollin with the a/c on but im rollin the cutty with the windows and sunroof open it works out. Ive received some offers on my cutlass but after all the time and money put in its just not worth to sell the car for pocket change i just told them no thanks id rather give it to my little brother than sell it to some dumbass. and thats on the real if that foo gets his head outa his ass he might get the cutty

but yet i still regret selling my 70 impala and fixing the cutlass wish i would of sold the cutlass and kept the impala but hey live and learn.


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

:0


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

I know g bodies are good for hopping









































 I started out in a g body and I still like them


----------



## silent1503 (Sep 3, 2008)

LOVE that 442 & the GN :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 18 2010, 10:36 AM~17525729
> *Anyone who would talk shit & think ALL G-Bodys are cheap/shitty are crazy
> 
> 
> ...


:boink:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@May 17 2010, 02:19 PM~17517460
> *its just like everyone talking shit on 4 doors  if you dont like it dont fuckin look at it its not your money thats paying for it so STFU  thank you that is all
> *


*X1960 :biggrin: *


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

stole this from another topic but how can you not like this? :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 16 2010, 03:38 PM~18062863
> *stole this from another topic but how can you not like this? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


build that motor and it'll be a sexy beast :biggrin:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 16 2010, 01:53 PM~18063545
> *build that motor and it'll be a sexy beast  :biggrin:
> *


its hard to tell by the picture but i think it already is


----------



## GINandJUICE (Sep 1, 2009)

I LOVE G BODIES... THIS IS MY LIST OF WAT G BODIES ARE ON TOP... MONTE CARLOS LS...REGAL GRAND NATIONALS...REGAL LIMITED...MONTE CARLO SS...REGULAR MONTE CARLOS...EURO CUTLASS...AND REGULAR CUTLASS... WATTU GUYS THINK...??


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 10 2010, 09:19 PM~18013972
> *Soon G Bodies are gonna be considered classics and the price will go up like you said.
> 
> Then we'll see what ppl have to say about g bodies since they'll be pretty valuable
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 15 2010, 12:54 AM~18050112
> *X1960 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the only thing i dont like is its a sedan and not a hard top :happysad:


----------



## SAN DIEGO GUY!!! (Oct 14, 2009)

YOUNG MONEY







SO FROM KNOW ON DONT ASK WERE THE G BODY OR CUTTY AT ASK WERE YOUNG MONEY AT!!!


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GINandJUICE_@Jul 16 2010, 11:25 PM~18066849
> *I LOVE G BODIES... THIS IS MY LIST OF WAT G BODIES ARE ON TOP... MONTE CARLOS LS...REGAL GRAND NATIONALS...REGAL LIMITED...MONTE CARLO SS...REGULAR MONTE CARLOS...EURO CUTLASS...AND REGULAR CUTLASS...  WATTU GUYS THINK...??
> *


GN
LS
Cutty euro
T-Type
Elco
SS
cutty 442
cutty 
regal
 Thats my list order


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@May 16 2010, 11:25 PM~17511885
> *:dunno:
> *


cus g bodys suck


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Jul 18 2010, 03:20 PM~18076114
> *cus g bodys suck
> *


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

i dont know whos this is.......but this is a good example of a clean gbody....i think


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Jul 18 2010, 07:44 PM~18077721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice car!

I see a lot of cars parked outside storage units. I guess if you don't have a garage, it's the next best thing. It's probably pretty secure too.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 19 2010, 08:38 AM~18081744
> *That's a nice car!
> 
> I see a lot of cars parked outside storage units. I guess if you don't have a garage, it's the next best thing. It's probably pretty secure too.
> *


and even if you do an you got people constantly going in an out moving shit around the cars sometimes safer at a storage unit most of the dents and scrapes on both my cars have been from sitting in the garage :angry:


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jul 19 2010, 12:38 PM~18083192
> *and even if you do an you got people constantly going in an out moving shit around the cars sometimes safer at a storage unit most of the dents and scrapes on both my cars have been from sitting in the garage :angry:
> *


Yeah, my son fuckin crashed his bike into the side of my car trying to ride it into the garage instead of walking it in like I told him to. I had just finished the bodywork and it was only primered but man, if it was painted...ass whoopin time!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 19 2010, 02:24 PM~18083661
> *Yeah, my son fuckin crashed his bike into the side of my car trying to ride it into the garage instead of walking it in like I told him to. I had just finished the bodywork and it was only primered but man, if it was painted...ass whoopin time!
> *


fuck it I'd do a preasswhoopin to let him know not to fuck aroung again :biggrin:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 19 2010, 09:38 AM~18081744
> *That's a nice car!
> 
> I see a lot of cars parked outside storage units. I guess if you don't have a garage, it's the next best thing. It's probably pretty secure too.
> *


i guess ha. :dunno:


----------



## Chewee (Jul 20, 2010)

Heeeyy homieeez!!!
Tha fuck u ban me 4, ese?
Is jus hav alil fun wit muh HOMIEEEZZZ!!! Thasum fukd up shit, man...yous guyz don hav no sencea umor?
Fuckin *******.
l8trrrz


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAN DIEGO GUY!!!_@Jul 18 2010, 05:01 AM~18072950
> *YOUNG MONEY
> 
> 
> ...



number one, shut up when you are filming.
number two, extending your a arms that much isnt going to do shit
number three, take all that extra weight out of the trunk. i can tell its all weight and no gate.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 20 2010, 02:27 PM~18093046
> *number one, shut up when you are filming.
> number two, extending your a arms that much isnt going to do shit
> number three, take all that extra weight out of the trunk. i can tell its all weight and no gate.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jul 11 2010, 11:37 PM~18021123
> *My brother and I love them since we grew up driving them and
> Working on them. When I started paying attention to cars I thought
> impalas were too old.G bodies are from our generation.Ours are clean ass can be too and I would not roll on another car  unless it was a rag impala up to 63'.If we wanted a hardtop mpala I`m sure we could get them. I would honestly have a hard time choosing between a rag'62and an 87 GNX.
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Jul 31 2010, 07:52 PM~18195908
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

old pic









new


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

I ain't worry about whats people say. They would find anything to say. Here my old look Regal and coming out something better...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Sep 16 2010, 12:17 AM~18580451
> *I ain't worry about whats people say. They would find anything to say. Here my old look Regal and coming out something better...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 20 2010, 12:27 PM~18093046
> *number one, shut up when you are filming.
> number two, extending your a arms that much isnt going to do shit
> number three, take all that extra weight out of the trunk. i can tell its all weight and no gate.
> *




hahahaha,.,.someones hating,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by silent1503_@Jul 10 2010, 09:32 PM~18014032
> *i bought my 84 for 1200 because the guy i bought it from knew NOTHIN about engines.. idle was real rough it barely ran. he threw daytons on it and was tryin to sell a "lowrider cutty" ..spark plug wires were shot, probably the og ones from 1984 from the looks of it..in the dark you could see where one of the wires had split and it was arcing against the engine block. of course, he never noticed. he didnt know enough about the engine to TRY to fix it so he rather jus sell it..my gain though  I replaced the plugs & wires and the distributor cap & rotor, changed the oil, and she ran like a dream til the day i sold her for 3500..
> *



on the real G BODY'S are the best running cars point,.,.

bitches will run on and on forever,.,.

i bought a cutlass once for 600 bucks with high idle,.,.

8 months later i hadnt done NOT single thing to it and bitch was still runing
with the high idle but i put some ugly 14" wires and sold it for 2800.,.,.

told the new owner iot needed a small tune up,.,.lol,.,.

they are great cars,..,super cheap,,. everyone has one are perfect for hopping,.
good on gas v6-,.,.parts are cheap.,,.working on them is cheap,.,.wats not to like bout em,..


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

In a few years G Bodys gonna be considered classics


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 16 2010, 04:54 PM~18584549
> *In a few years G Bodys gonna be considered classics
> *


In Pa they already are...mine is tagged classic. at 25 years old they are Antiques :biggrin:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Sep 16 2010, 12:17 AM~18580451
> *I ain't worry about whats people say. They would find anything to say. Here my old look Regal and coming out something better...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Sep 16 2010, 01:17 AM~18580451
> *I ain't worry about whats people say. They would find anything to say. Here my old look Regal and coming out something better...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 16 2010, 04:43 PM~18584870
> *In Pa they already are...mine is tagged classic. at 25 years old they are Antiques  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Time to buy a G Body


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

I feel there's nothing wrong with g-bodys there parts are easy to find, they easy to hookup and when there done up right they are clean cars, I know a lot of people who have invested so much money into these cars where they coulda bought a impala, but there's people out there that rather have a gbody then impala, I see it on this site a lot 

I'm hooking up a Luxury sport now and it will be clean as a impala when I'm done


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOSEN101_@Sep 24 2010, 09:07 PM~18654986
> *I feel there's nothing wrong with g-bodys there parts are easy to find, they easy to hookup and when there done up right they are clean cars, I know a lot of people who have invested so much money into these cars where they coulda bought a impala, but there's people out there that rather have a gbody then impala, I see it on this site a lot
> 
> I'm hooking up a Luxury sport now and it will be clean as a impala when I'm done
> *


some regal parts are much harder to find than Monte parts. jus sayin no disrespect


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

right now gbodys are the economy lowrider and theres a ton of them out there i think thats why people bag on them all the time.

for me its all about the numbers game. theres so many people juicing gbodys i just dont want anything to do with it.


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Everybody has their own taste, G bodies are readily available and don't have to break the bank to build. Not everyone has the money or ability to buy and build an impala or a bomb. You have to start somewhere, should'nt be looked down on because you build something other than an impala, we spend way to much time putting down our brothers in this game because they build 4 doors or fords or they dont have the money to build everything at once so they slap wheels on a ride and cruise. I think if you have the heart to want to be in the game than it's a start, some people don't have the means to drop even $3,000 to build a car but that does'nt mean they don't deserve to not be respected. Just my opinion, I love my G body, looking for a '65 impala but like I said we start somewhere and either way I think the G body has nice lines and is a classic in it's own right.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Sep 25 2010, 12:56 PM~18659758
> *Everybody has their own taste, G bodies are readily available and don't have to break the bank to build. Not everyone has the money or ability to buy and build an impala or a bomb. You have to start somewhere, should'nt be looked down on because you build something other than an impala, we spend way to much time putting down our brothers in this game because they build 4 doors or fords or they dont have the money to build everything at once so they slap wheels on a ride and cruise. I think if you have the heart to want to be in the game than it's a start, some people don't have the means to drop even $3,000 to build a car but that does'nt mean they don't deserve to not be respected. Just my opinion, I love my G body, looking for a '65 impala but like I said we start somewhere and either way I think the G body has nice lines and is a classic in it's own right.
> *


X2


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Sep 25 2010, 03:56 PM~18659758
> *Everybody has their own taste, G bodies are readily available and don't have to break the bank to build. Not everyone has the money or ability to buy and build an impala or a bomb. You have to start somewhere, should'nt be looked down on because you build something other than an impala, we spend way to much time putting down our brothers in this game because they build 4 doors or fords or they dont have the money to build everything at once so they slap wheels on a ride and cruise. I think if you have the heart to want to be in the game than it's a start, some people don't have the means to drop even $3,000 to build a car but that does'nt mean they don't deserve to not be respected. Just my opinion, I love my G body, looking for a '65 impala but like I said we start somewhere and either way I think the G body has nice lines and is a classic in it's own right.
> *


dont matter what we build, whether it be an impala or bomb or G-body. shit costs mad money to build a car. u can always buy one cheaper done up that has been beat, but no matter what u do there are haters everywhere to put someone else down.


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 25 2010, 12:52 PM~18660023
> *dont matter what we build, whether it be an impala or bomb or G-body. shit costs mad money to build a car. u can always buy one cheaper done up that has been beat, but no matter what u do there are haters everywhere to put someone else down.
> *


Let'em hate, build your ride for yourself and enjoy.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Sep 25 2010, 05:36 PM~18660201
> *Let'em hate, build your ride for yourself and enjoy.
> *


i built it for me homie....fuck everyone else :h5:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 25 2010, 01:53 PM~18660268
> *i built it for me homie....fuck everyone else  :h5:
> *


How it should be homie


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

I like gbodys, i just don't like grand prix's and regals


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 25 2010, 04:59 PM~18660298
> *I like gbodys, i just don't like grand prix's and regals
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 25 2010, 02:07 PM~18660322
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

grand prix is the ugly fat sisters of the g body


----------



## Drifter85 (Jul 17, 2010)

What I have learned in the car world is there is always the haters and poser's. The haters hate any car not in there class. The poser's only buy cars they think are in that class. I myself bought a 91 town car and drove that busted ass car all over my town and even got a ticket in it for 3 wheeling (my back tire came off the ground lol). What I feel from coming from the tuner world and and learning about the low rider life style, is that ever one is going to have something to say about your ride good or bad. I say if you like what you drive FUCK THEM plan and simple. I myself am planing to build a G-Body, ether it be a Regal or a Monte Carlo. The reason why is because the Impala's are costing to much and I can't find enough of them in the junk yard to build one, and the G-body's look clean and there are more to build from.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drifter85_@Sep 30 2010, 08:03 PM~18705467
> *What I have learned in the car world is there is always the haters and poser's. The haters hate any car not in there class. The poser's only buy cars they think are in that class. I myself bought a 91 town car and drove that busted ass car all over my town and even got a ticket in it for 3 wheeling (my back tire came off the ground lol). What I feel from coming from the tuner world and and learning about the low rider life style, is that ever one is going to have something to say about your ride good or bad. I say if you like what you drive FUCK THEM plan and simple. I myself am planing to build a G-Body, ether it be a Regal or a Monte Carlo. The reason why is because the Impala's are costing to much and I can't find enough of them in the junk yard to build one, and the G-body's look clean and there are more to build from.
> *


"Ride what you like" thats the moto right there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

It shouldn't be about the kind of car it is... It should be about respecting and admiring the hard work and time they put in to it.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drifter85_@Sep 30 2010, 06:03 PM~18705467
> *What I have learned in the car world is there is always the haters and poser's. The haters hate any car not in there class. The poser's only buy cars they think are in that class. I myself bought a 91 town car and drove that busted ass car all over my town and even got a ticket in it for 3 wheeling (my back tire came off the ground lol). What I feel from coming from the tuner world and and learning about the low rider life style, is that ever one is going to have something to say about your ride good or bad. I say if you like what you drive FUCK THEM plan and simple. I myself am planing to build a G-Body, ether it be a Regal or a Monte Carlo. The reason why is because the Impala's are costing to much and I can't find enough of them in the junk yard to build one, and the G-body's look clean and there are more to build from.
> *


theres that word again :uh:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 1 2010, 01:26 PM~18711543
> *theres that word again  :uh:
> *


how about "people that don't like other peoples shit"?? :biggrin:


----------

